# Silvers ESG Skyline Experience



## Christos

Let's just say I'm being proactive here  
Seeing as though we will be getting skylines in the next 2 weeks I thought it best to wind @Silver up to build his skyline as soon as it arrives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Lol @Christos


----------



## Tai

The saga continues ...


----------



## Christos

Shipping hapenning tomorrow. Hopefully the wire and juice has been selected aready by the main member in the thread title

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Shipping hapenning tomorrow. Hopefully the wire and juice has been selected aready by the main member in the thread title


Is it already Wednesday in the South?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Is it already Wednesday in the South?


Oh poop! I've got my days mixed up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Shipping hapenning tomorrow. Hopefully the wire and juice has been selected aready by the main member in the thread title



Lol @Christos 

I have a feeling this Skyline is not going to be competing in my "Lemo1/KF5 category" of very low power very restrictive lung. I think its going to excel at a bit more power and a tad more airflow. In which case i may need to use different wire and a slightly different formulation of my juice blend....


----------



## Willyza

Do I detect a tad nervousness here ?
The pressure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Do I detect a tad nervousness here ?
> The pressure



Big time @Willyza !
I am very nervous and I do feel a lot of pressure
but there is some excitement in there too
At the moment its a bit more nerves and pressure - but its all good


----------



## Christos

These public holidays and other holidays really mess with my work week. 
I always commit to timelines only to realise later there are holidays in between and I have to work extra to get things done. 
I really need to start using a calendar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> These public holidays and other holidays really mess with my work week.
> I always commit to timelines only to realise later there are holidays in between and I have to work extra to get things done.
> I really need to start using a calendar.



I can totally relate @Christos 
I do the same sometimes

Now what I do is at the beginning of the year I go insert all the public holidays into my calendar so I can see what is going on. April may as well just be one big public holiday. Lol


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I can totally relate @Christos
> I do the same sometimes
> 
> Now what I do is at the beginning of the year I go insert all the public holidays into my calendar so I can see what is going on. April may as well just be one big public holiday. Lol


The company I work for is jewish owned so I get to enjoy extra holidays I.E jewish holidays. 
Just 2 weeks ago we had a 2 day work week and the same thing happened with commitments.
October is generally considered year end because if you take like 6 or 7 days leave you get 3 weeks off! November is quiet and December everyone slacks off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Another week perhaps or 2 @Silver. 
I'm thinking of throwing in a 26AWG Ni80 2.5mm ID coil as the first benchmark. 
I enjoy getting a feel for an atty with the builds I'm used to in most of my devices.

Fancy coils will go in 2 days later. I'm thinking a micro alien for about a week and a fused clapton a week later. 
Claptons and aliens will be 26 or 28 core and 38 AWG outer.

The fancy coils are just speculation for the time being. Could find my happy place with plain wire and end it there.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Another week perhaps or 2 @Silver.
> I'm thinking of throwing in a 26AWG Ni80 2.5mm ID coil as the first benchmark.
> I enjoy getting a feel for an atty with the builds I'm used to in most of my devices.
> 
> Fancy coils will go in 2 days later. I'm thinking a micro alien for about a week and a fused clapton a week later.
> Claptons and aliens will be 26 or 28 core and 38 AWG outer.
> 
> The fancy coils are just speculation for the time being. Could find my happy place with plain wire and end it there.



Ah @Christos - 

I love the anticipation and the planning around the first Skyline build and juice !

I haven't given it too much thought yet to be honest. Been so busy with other things.

But the part that confuses me is where this tank is going to shine. I got all the disk options (was easier than trying to decide, lol) 

So I am unsure what its going to perform as

a tightish MTL - i doubt it though (but if it does, it will be a great shootout between it and the KF V3 Mini when I get that going  )
a very restricted lung hit at low power (around 15 Wattish) - I also doubt this hearing Rob's commentary on this tank. In which case it will be a simple 28g single and a fruity menthol
a restricted lung hit at medium power - I suspect this is Skyline territory - but this kind of setup at 25 Watts or so is prolly going to require 26g wire or even fatter wire and I am not mad about that wire on the crispness front - we will see
lets see - I am hoping it shines in the low power restricted lung hit territory - then i can compare it well with other setups that I have and know well...

Either way its going to be very interesting...

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ah @Christos -
> 
> I love the anticipation and the planning around the first Skyline build and juice !
> 
> I haven't given it too much thought yet to be honest. Been so busy with other things.
> 
> But the part that confuses me is where this tank is going to shine. I got all the disk options (was easier than trying to decide, lol)
> 
> So I am unsure what its going to perform as
> 
> a tightish MTL - i doubt it though (but if it does, it will be a great shootout between it and the KF V3 Mini when I get that going  )
> a very restricted lung hit at low power (around 15 Wattish) - I also doubt this hearing Rob's commentary on this tank. In which case it will be a simple 28g single and a fruity menthol
> a restricted lung hit at medium power - I suspect this is Skyline territory - but this kind of setup at 25 Watts or so is prolly going to require 26g wire or even fatter wire and I am not mad about that wire on the crispness front - we will see
> lets see - I am hoping it shines in the low power restricted lung hit territory - then i can compare it well with other setups that I have and know well...
> 
> Either way its going to be very interesting...


I'm going with a juice I know intimately. I have run it in all my setups to see what the happy place is. 
It's a dessert juice that goes down cool or warm and I know all the flavour nuances intimately. 
I'm more after the build that will give me the best flavour and then build on that with respect to placement etc.

I almost never got a skyline because the airdisks were a debilitating choice so I ended up going with the biggest airflow one.
I think Todd says the biggest airflow is a restricted DLH so I assume it will perform like the kayfun in the airy department.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm going with a juice I know intimately. I have run it in all my setups to see what the happy place is.
> It's a dessert juice that goes down cool or warm and I know all the flavour nuances intimately.
> I'm more after the build that will give me the best flavour and then build on that with respect to placement etc.
> 
> I almost never got a skyline because the airdisks were a debilitating choice so I ended up going with the biggest airflow one.
> I think Todd says the biggest airflow is a restricted DLH so I assume it will perform like the kayfun in the airy department.



Good plan to use a juice you know well
As for the airiness my feeling is that the biggest disk will be airier than the KF5 on its biggest air setting


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> The company I work for is jewish owned so I get to enjoy extra holidays I.E jewish holidays.
> Just 2 weeks ago we had a 2 day work week and the same thing happened with commitments.
> October is generally considered year end because if you take like 6 or 7 days leave you get 3 weeks off! November is quiet and December everyone slacks off.


I may convert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> I may convert!


No need to convert.  Best of both worlds for me.
20 days paid leave.
11 days public holidays.
10-13 days jewish holidays.
40 days paid leave a year is worth more than a lot of other perks some companies claim they offer.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

@Caramia how is your gin going? I almost bought a bottle of tank 10 on Monday but I changed my mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> @Caramia how is your gin going? I almost bought a bottle of tank 10 on Monday but I changed my mind.


LOL @Christos! That bottle is long time gone, 'twas good, very smooth and a very welcome change from Gordon's, for the hour or two it lasted

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> LOL @Christos! That bottle is log time gone, 'twas good, very smooth and a very welcome change from Gordon's, for the hour or two it lasted


Gordons! Now that's a brand of turpentine I haven't heard in a while!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This thread should liven up a bit next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Been waiting for a week. 
Son left his red car lying around....
Probably the first place the skyline will sit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

Here it begins @Silver

Reactions: Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Christos 
That is epic!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Thanks @Oupa, was just watching you write down your xxx recipe for @KZOR


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Been waiting for a week.
> Son left his red car lying around....
> Probably the first place the skyline will sit.
> View attachment 94072


OhEmGee @Christos, I NEED that red truck, it flippen stunning ( I am not seeing the Skyline, too much of jealous)!


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> OhEmGee @Christos, I NEED that red truck, it flippen stunning ( I am not seeing the Skyline, too much of jealous)!


There is a white one somwhere under the couch of a 60's chevvy too that looks like something my grandfather drove. Lovely model cars!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> There is a white one somwhere under the couch of a 60's chevvy too that looks like something my grandfather drove. Lovely model cars!


@Caramia 
These are his favourites. You can see how dinged up they are

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> @Caramia
> These are his favourites. You can see how dinged up they are
> View attachment 94562
> View attachment 94561


I am in love! Those are magnificent, thanx @Christos 
Now I have to find some, preferably 1:18 scale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> I am in love! Those are magnificent, thanx @Christos
> Now I have to find some, preferably 1:18 scale


@Caramia his latest addition chosen by him. 
This makes me so happy as my last 2 cars were wranglers. 
The first 2 door I sold to get a 4 door when he was born...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

@Caramia one last post before I get back on topic...

Only 2000 of these made worldwide.
Never been raced

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Here it begins @Silver
> 
> 
> View attachment 94505
> View attachment 94507
> View attachment 94506



Say what you want... This Skyline is a real looker!!


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Say what you want... This Skyline is a real looker!!


It is indeed. I rate it the best looking tank I've owned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> It is indeed. I rate it the best looking tank I've owned.



That drop kit with the integrated juice flow control ring hits it out of the ball park!! By far the best looking tank


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> That drop kit with the integrated juice flow control ring hits it out of the ball park!! By far the best looking tank


Got any images of the drop kit?


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> @Caramia one last post before I get back on topic...
> 
> Only 2000 of these made worldwide.
> Never been raced
> View attachment 94943
> View attachment 94944


OMG!! That is just too cool! Would love to see how this little monster performs


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Got any images of the drop kit?



No man... I checked here on the forum tho on one of the skyline threads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Got any images of the drop kit?



That's a vaping wet dream right there

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

How is the skyline going @Amir ?


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> How is the skyline going @Amir ?



So far so good... still trying to figure out the best build/wicking to get the most out of it but it made its first full day out and about today and went well. I think once I get the airdisk in tho it will make a world of difference. Also, the 3mm ID coil is a bit too much cotton to chain vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> So far so good... still trying to figure out the best build/wicking to get the most out of it but it made its first full day out and about today and went well. I think once I get the airdisk in tho it will make a world of difference. Also, the 3mm ID coil is a bit too much cotton to chain vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to try less cotton. I originally put too much cotton because I was scared it was going to leak with no airdisk...


----------



## Christos

What's working for me is less cotton. Barely enough to touch the base. 
Also don't lube the drip tip otherwise it keeps coming off. Fits it perfectly when dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thread Title: Silvers Skyline Experience...
We on page 2 @Silver but i see you have yet to experience anything 

Please change heading...
Silvers Skyline Waiting Experience

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thread Title: Silvers Skyline Experience...
> We on page 2 @Silver but i see you have yet to experience anything
> 
> Please change heading...
> Silvers Skyline Waiting Experience


This thread serves to get @Silver to pull finger when he gets his skyline. 
I'm sure he took just as long when he had a kayfun in the box wherever he keeps his unopened stuff. 
Perhaps more appropriate would be @Christos' skyline experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> This thread serves to get @Silver to pull finger when he gets his skyline.
> I'm sure he took just as long when he had a kayfun in the box wherever he keeps his unopened stuff.
> Perhaps more appropriate would be @Christos' skyline experience



Thats true brother 
Knowing @Silver once he gets the skyline if it werent for this thread we could wait a while

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats true brother
> Knowing @Silver once he gets the skyline if it werent for this thread we could wait a while



Lol @Clouds4Days and @Christos 

I am looking forward to the Skyline but if it arrives in the next week I am not going to have much time to play with it. Am working hard with the team on VapeCon preparations....

But i will look at it and put it on my desk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Lol @Clouds4Days and @Christos
> 
> I am looking forward to the Skyline but if it arrives in the next week I am not going to have much time to play with it. Am working hard with the team on VapeCon preparations....
> 
> But i will look at it and put it on my desk



I will test it for you @Silver 
You cant do that too us...
Not after this thread has been created for a month now and we all been waiting in anticipation on your experience with the skyline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I will test it for you @Silver
> You cant do that too us...
> Not after this thread has been created for a month now and we all been waiting in anticipation on your experience with the skyline



Oh, i will do it for you @Clouds4Days , but if VapeCon is delayed by a week then it will be your fault!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Oh, i will do it for you @Clouds4Days , but if VapeCon is delayed by a week then it will be your fault!



Im sure 5000+ people wont mind @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I'm going to try less cotton. I originally put too much cotton because I was scared it was going to leak with no airdisk...



I went the same route


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> Thread Title: Silvers Skyline Experience...
> We on page 2 @Silver but i see you have yet to experience anything
> 
> Please change heading...
> Silvers Skyline Waiting Experience



Waiting is part of the experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> What's working for me is less cotton. Barely enough to touch the base.
> Also don't lube the drip tip otherwise it keeps coming off. Fits it perfectly when dry.



What build you running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> What build you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2x26 AWG Ni80 inner core
38 AWG Ni80 outer core
3mm ID
0.29 ohms.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> 2x26 AWG Ni80 inner core
> 38 AWG Ni80 outer core
> 3mm ID
> 0.29 ohms.



I'm at the same build... So I guess it comes down to the wicking. It does well with like XXX etc but I prefer a more wet vape which directly correlates to the wicking... which obviously needs some work on my part


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm at the same build... So I guess it comes down to the wicking. It does well with like XXX etc but I prefer a more wet vape which directly correlates to the wicking... which obviously needs some work on my part


I'm using amazon from vapecartel and it is short of drinking directly from the bottle. Sweet sweet heavenly flavour!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I'm using amazon from vapecartel and it is short of drinking directly from the bottle. Sweet sweet heavenly flavour!



That's the kinda thing I'm looking for but as always, it takes 3-4 builds and wicking before I nail it.


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> That's the kinda thing I'm looking for but as always, it takes 3-4 builds and wicking before I nail it.


The biggest thing for me was the wicking. The cotton is thinned out and barely closes the juice holes etc.
Wicking is perfect as I was getting slightly dry wick previously.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> The biggest thing for me was the wicking. The cotton is thinned out and barely closes the juice holes etc.
> Wicking is perfect as I was getting slightly dry wick previously.



I'm getting a decent vape, only dry towards the end of a long slow pull, but not yet perfect for my desired vaping style... I need to have it 100% up to scratch to keep it with me all day or i'll just end up frustrated. I'm very fussy about that. A good vape, a personalized good vape, can keep me from losing my temper.


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm getting a decent vape, only dry towards the end of a long slow pull, but not yet perfect for my desired vaping style... I need to have it 100% up to scratch to keep it with me all day or i'll just end up frustrated. I'm very fussy about that. A good vape, a personalized good vape, can keep me from losing my temper.


A reo is my all day device. I'm doing 10 second draws at 30w with no decline in flavour or dryness.
The only issue so far is the TPD tank lasts me a whole 5 minutes. 
Think I'm on refill #8 today. An extra 2ml (hopefully) will be welcomed.
I'll post pics next time I rewick but it's in the que of things to do. 
Have to play with flat/square wire in another device when I feel like being adventurous  
Ultrasoniced everything and rebuilt yesterday so I don't have any enthusiasm to build anything for a few days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> A reo is my all day device. I'm doing 10 second draws at 30w with no decline in flavour or dryness.
> The only issue so far is the TPD tank lasts me a whole 5 minutes.
> Think I'm on refill #8 today. An extra 2ml (hopefully) will be welcomed.
> I'll post pics next time I rewick but it's in the que of things to do.
> Have to play with flat/square wire in another device when I feel like being adventurous
> Ultrasoniced everything and rebuilt yesterday so I don't have any enthusiasm to build anything for a few days.



I'm moving with troll/therion most of the time. I'm too fatigued to get into it with the skyline at the moment... but I have to confess, it looks promising so far. With my first poor attempt at a build it did well, second one better... maybe third time is the charm. Just waiting on @Mr_Puffs to make some coils for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm moving with troll/therion most of the time. I'm too fatigued to get into it with the skyline at the moment... but I have to confess, it looks promising so far. With my first poor attempt at a build it did well, second one better... maybe third time is the charm. Just waiting on @Mr_Puffs to make some coils for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might build a 2x26AWG inner 38AWG outer alien to try but my experience is that it tastes the same as the 2x26AWG inner and 38AWG outer clapton.
The claptons are simpler and more convinient. No real benefit from all the work for aliens besides they look very nice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I might build a 2x26AWG inner 38AWG outer alien to try but my experience is that it tastes the same as the 2x26AWG inner and 38AWG outer clapton.
> The claptons are simpler and more convinient. No real benefit from all the work for aliens besides they look very nice.



And from what I'm told, it's easier to get a higher resistance with the claptons so I'm going that route as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> And from what I'm told, it's easier to get a higher resistance with the claptons so I'm going that route as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's roughly the same amount of wire so the resistance should be the same or very similar.


----------



## Amir

Yesterday I tried pulling the coil closer to the airflow so it's now at 2mm off the inlet... rewicked and trimmed in line with the o-ring... so far so good. A significant improvement. I'm finding it very thirsty tho. Any idea how many mls this tank is holding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Yesterday I tried pulling the coil closer to the airflow so it's now at 2mm off the inlet... rewicked and trimmed in line with the o-ring... so far so good. A significant improvement. I'm finding it very thirsty tho. Any idea how many mls this tank is holding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2ml TPD spec!

Thirsty is not a problem since flavour is so good!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> 2ml TPD spec!
> 
> Thirsty is not a problem since flavour is so good!



I really thought we getting the 4ml non TPD version but its a worthy compromise. Today its kicking ass and I forgot what build is in there. I think its a mini fused clapton but i really thinned the wicks out big time and its barely touching the bottom of the deck.


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I really thought we getting the 4ml non TPD version but its a worthy compromise. Today its kicking ass and I forgot what build is in there. I think its a mini fused clapton but i really thinned the wicks out big time and its barely touching the bottom of the deck.


We are getting the 4ml version in as part of the acessories...


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> We are getting the 4ml version in as part of the acessories...



Oh ok... Blonde moment... I had no idea lol


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Oh ok... Blonde moment... I had no idea lol


I think the glass tank will be closer to the 3.5ml mark than the 4ml mark.

Irrespective, the vape it tops!


----------



## SAVapeGear

The queue jumpers Skyline Experiences

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I think the glass tank will be closer to the 3.5ml mark than the 4ml mark.
> 
> Irrespective, the vape it tops!



And what about the ultem tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> And what about the ultem tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea. An extra 1.5 ml is welcomed. 
The way I see it the accessories will only make the skyline better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just need them to make a BUBBLE tank for the Skyline and my life would be complete!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> And what about the ultem tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to @Takie we are getting the 4ml glass mahala, the ultem tank holds 4ml as well


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I just need them to make a BUBBLE tank for the Skyline and my life would be complete!
> View attachment 95541



That's beautiful. The bubble tank will take away from the aesthetic appeal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> According to @Takie we are getting the 4ml glass mahala, the ultem tank holds 4ml as well



How would the 2ml glass differ from the 4ml? Is it taller and requires a chimney extension or is it thinner? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> That's beautiful. The bubble tank will take away from the aesthetic appeal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps not. The sherman bubble tank looks decent. I'm pretty sure it can be executed with flair and achieve both a bigger tank and also still retain its good looks


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> No idea. An extra 1.5 ml is welcomed.
> The way I see it the accessories will only make the skyline better.



I couldn't agree more. The airdisks will allow me to leave the airflow wide open and let the disk handle the restrictiveness for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> How would the 2ml glass differ from the 4ml? Is it taller and requires a chimney extension or is it thinner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not thin by any means but yes thinner than the standard tank on the Skyline, you'll notice the current tank is very thick and has steps on the inside to reduce the capacity


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> That's beautiful. The bubble tank will take away from the aesthetic appeal



I'm sure it will look just fine... but it's the only thing that is a negative for me with the Skyline... I have to fill it often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Have any of you Skyliners tried a "tame simple" build in the Skyline?
Like 7 wrap 28g Ka - around the 1 ohm mark?
Just wondering if you have and if that would work ?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Have any of you Skyliners tried a "tame simple" build in the Skyline?
> Like 7 wrap 28g Ka - around the 1 ohm mark?
> Just wondering if you have and if that would work ?


I have. Not with kanthal though but ni80 26 AWG.
Twas my first build and I didn't know the juice so I cannot give you a fair assessment. 
I will try again and get back to you @Silver. Should come in around .7 or .8 ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Have any of you Skyliners tried a "tame simple" build in the Skyline?
> Like 7 wrap 28g Ka - around the 1 ohm mark?
> Just wondering if you have and if that would work ?



That is the first build I put on my skyline when I got it @Silver and till today I have not taken it out of my skyline. Running Pure menthol only in it 3mg strength and firing only at 20w. And it is a dream. This is my daily evening vape and I Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> That is the first build I put on my skyline when I got it @Silver and till today I have not taken it out of my skyline. Running Pure menthol only in it 3mg strength and firing only at 20w. And it is a dream. This is my daily evening vape and I Love it.



Oh my word, this is music to my ears @Ash 
Thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

I'm still searching for my ideal build so I have nothing much to add as of yet


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's not thin by any means but yes thinner than the standard tank on the Skyline, you'll notice the current tank is very thick and has steps on the inside to reduce the capacity



I did notice and I kinda like the heft... makes me feel like the skyline is invincible


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> I did notice and I kinda like the heft... makes me feel like the skyline is invincible


The ultem is thinner but just as strong, the glass is borosillicate so it should be able to take bump or 2 more than any normal glass. Try a 3mm ID, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 7 wraps at about 0.4ohm, it's been my staple build on almost everything cause the flavor is just amazing


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> The ultem is thinner but just as strong, the glass is borosillicate so it should be able to take bump or 2 more than any normal glass. Try a 3mm ID, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 7 wraps at about 0.4ohm, it's been my staple build on almost everything cause the flavor is just amazing



sounds good... will let you know how it fares

The thicker glass does hinder the wicking though. The air bubbles get trapped between the glass and the chamber with thicker VG juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> sounds good... will let you know how it fares
> 
> The thicker glass does hinder the wicking though. The air bubbles get trapped between the glass and the chamber with thicker VG juices.


I've also seen this. 4ml coming up this week!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I've also seen this. 4ml coming up this week!



Fingers crossed I hope


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Fingers crossed I hope


It's skyline week!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> It's skyline week!



I've heard that before but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I've heard that before but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt


Poor me is trying to figure out why everyone is so crabby today  

Checked the traffic to the office this morning and decided to skip. 2 hours to do a 20km trip. 
Perhaps everyone sat in bad traffic while I sipped on some premium coffee whilst sitting on my Herman Miller Chair thinking what a wonderful windy Monday this is!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Poor me is trying to figure out why everyone is so crabby today
> 
> Checked the traffic to the office this morning and decided to skip. 2 hours to do a 20km trip.
> Perhaps everyone sat in bad traffic while I sipped on some premium coffee whilst sitting on my Herman Miller Chair thinking what a wonderful windy Monday this is!



Can't be the traffic... My offices are 3 mins away from my house. I think the fast got me today. It's so hard to work without coffee


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Can't be the traffic... My offices are 3 mins away from my house. I think the fast got me today. It's so hard to work without coffee


Stay strong! To strengthen the mind and soul one must weaken the body and silence the ego.
First few days are the most difficult. 
The body must bend to your will and not the will bend to accommodate the body!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

@Moey_Ismail how is your skyline? 
The airdisk makes a difference and 4ml is lovely! Double my skylines capacity....

The Skyline IMHO has phenomenal flavour and this from a tank...

I'm very impressed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> @Moey_Ismail how is your skyline?
> The airdisk makes a difference and 4ml is lovely! Double my skylines capacity....
> 
> The Skyline IMHO has phenomenal flavour and this from a tank...
> 
> I'm very impressed.


I haven't set it up yet bro, been to busy studying, plus the fasting just leaves me drained, but I'll report back when I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

@Silver you have until 8PM tonight before @Stosta and @Rob Fisher start wipping out the fines!
P.S you can be lucky I gave you 5 hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver you have until 8PM tonight before @Stosta and @Rob Fisher start wipping out the fines!
> P.S you can be lucky I gave you 5 hours



Thanks @Christos - you are such a champion!

To answer @Stosta on initial impressions
Well, I just got it and carefully unwrapped it 
Checked out the airdisks and the extra glass tanks - so cool in the little plastic containers!

Then the box - wow - this is classy. Haven't ever gotten an atty in a box like this before.

As for the tank itself - it does look very beautiful. I am a bit scared of it right now - I don't want to break anything before I get it going - I tried to unscrew something and it felt very smooth.

It looks and feels super - I think this is going to be a great experience!

I may need some assistance before I get started - and I do aim to have a vape on it this evening...

@Christos - what is the real dummies guide to unscrewing it? Top first? And what is the tank that is installed on it currently? Its a frosted sort of finish. Which is the 4ml (3.5ml) glass? Is it just the other glasses in the little plastic containers?

Sorry for the noob questions but I am very excited


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> @Silver you have until 8PM tonight before @Stosta and @Rob Fisher start wipping out the fines!
> P.S you can be lucky I gave you 5 hours


Tick tick tock @Silver !


----------



## Silver

Am just going to repost what I posted in VapeMail here - just because I feel it needs to be here too.

Oh my word

The Skyline arrived. Was a total surprise. 

It's gorgeous! 







Big thanks to @Takie and @Rob Fisher and those that helped with this.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

@Silver the frosted piece is the 2ml TPD.
Throw it away and use the glass 4ml tank.

Best is to unscrew the base first and then
the top cap and pop the mouthpiece/ airflow adjustment off.

Ask away!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

lol did you convert those holidays into $$$ for the skyline? 


Christos said:


> No need to convert.  Best of both worlds for me.
> 20 days paid leave.
> 11 days public holidays.
> 10-13 days jewish holidays.
> 40 days paid leave a year is worth more than a lot of other perks some companies claim they offer.


----------



## Christos

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> lol did you convert those holidays into $$$ for the skyline?


I converted my labour into Rands for the skyline

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver the frosted piece is the 2ml TPD.
> Throw it away and use the glass 4ml tank.
> 
> Best is to unscrew the base first and then
> the top cap and pop the mouthpiece/ airflow adjustment off.
> 
> Ask away!



Thank you @Christos - that is helpful. 
Got some work that needs to get done before I can play with the Skyline - but my intention at this stage is to have a first vape by this evening.... if all goes ok...

I'm so excited - but just realised I need to build a coil for it 
What coil - hmmmm....

And what juice....

oh my gosh

Decisions, decisions

I had a different picture of how the Skyline initiation would go... i thought it would only arrive later this week. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Am just going to repost what I posted in VapeMail here - just because I feel it needs to be here too.
> 
> Oh my word
> 
> The Skyline arrived. Was a total surprise.
> 
> It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @Takie and @Rob Fisher and those that helped with this.


This must be a world record for @Silver .

Box opened and playing already as soon as an atty arrived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> This must be a world record for @Silver .
> 
> Box opened and playing already as soon as an atty arrived.



If it weren't for you and this thread I probably would have it ready for VapeCon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ash

@Silver Congrats on your new skyline. If anything to go by, This WILL be your no 1 RTA. When I say I have sold every RTA/RBA, it is no joke. 3 Skylines & 3 BB's is all I have and need plus the 1 Hadaly. Once you have dialled in your build and wick, you will never leave home without it. For me as a Menthol only user, ITS PURE VAPING BLISS

I Will leave this here for everyone that owns a skyline. Should this RTA not be for you, PM me and I will gladly take it off your hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Ash said:


> @Silver Congrats on your new skyline. If anything to go by, This WILL be your no 1 RTA. When I say I have sold every RTA/RBA, it is no joke. 3 Skylines & 3 BB's is all I have and need plus the 1 Hadaly. Once you have dialled in your build and wick, you will never leave home without it. For me as a Menthol only user, ITS PURE VAPING BLISS
> 
> I Will leave this here for everyone that owns a skyline. Should this RTA not be for you, PM me and I will gladly take it off your hands.


We are going to fight it out for 2nd hand skylines...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thank you @Christos - that is helpful.
> Got some work that needs to get done before I can play with the Skyline - but my intention at this stage is to have a first vape by this evening.... if all goes ok...
> 
> I'm so excited - but just realised I need to build a coil for it
> What coil - hmmmm....
> 
> And what juice....
> 
> oh my gosh
> 
> Decisions, decisions
> 
> I had a different picture of how the Skyline initiation would go... i thought it would only arrive later this week. lol


I recommend a build that you do normally I. E 28 AWG something or a similar build to the kayfun.
Also a juice you know intimately so that you can experience the juice for the first time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

TBH, I don't think we will ever see skylines for sale here. But I had to put it out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I recommend a build that you do normally I. E 28 AWG something or a similar build to the kayfun.
> Also a juice you know intimately so that you can experience the juice for the first time



Thanks @Christos 
It will probably be 28g Vapowire Kanthal then - 2mm ID
And my "Strawberry Ice"
Sorted....

Oh wait till the wife hears that the evening is going to be Skylined out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I'll just wait till @Silver builds and then if it is so decided this thread can be merged with the skyline thread or renamed or kept as is.

My work here is almost done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> It will probably be 28g Vapowire Kanthal then - 2mm ID
> And my "Strawberry Ice"
> Sorted....
> 
> Oh wait till the wife hears that the evening is going to be Skylined out


I'm braaing tonight as I just found out tomorrow and Thursday are jewish holidays... 2 days off for me is a pleasant suprise. 
Tell the wife I'll make dinner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm braaing tonight as I just found out tomorrow and Thursday are jewish holidays... 2 days off for me is a pleasant suprise.
> Tell the wife I'll make dinner



Ah @Christos - you are a hoot


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> @Silver Congrats on your new skyline. If anything to go by, This WILL be your no 1 RTA. When I say I have sold every RTA/RBA, it is no joke. 3 Skylines & 3 BB's is all I have and need plus the 1 Hadaly. Once you have dialled in your build and wick, you will never leave home without it. For me as a Menthol only user, ITS PURE VAPING BLISS
> 
> I Will leave this here for everyone that owns a skyline. Should this RTA not be for you, PM me and I will gladly take it off your hands.



Thank you @Ash 
I have heard great things about the Skyline - from you - from Rob and a few other guys.
Also, this will be my first experience of a so called "high end" device.
I did promise @Takie that I would try something high end and report back.
So let the journey commence.

I also know that sometimes these things dont turn out the way one thinks they will. So although I am hopeful I actually have no expectations. My Lemo1 is ready to rumble...

Just don't expect a pronouncement anytime soon. I will give first impressions after the first vape - but currently I am so pressed for time that its not even funny...

I will get there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thank you @Ash
> I have heard great things about the Skyline - from you - from Rob and a few other guys.
> Also, this will be my first experience of a so called "high end" device.
> I did promise @Takie that I would try something high end and report back.
> So let the journey commence.
> 
> I also know that sometimes these things dont turn out the way one thinks they will. So although I am hopeful I actually have no expectations. My Lemo1 is ready to rumble...
> 
> Just don't expect a pronouncement anytime soon. I will give first impressions after the first vape - but currently I am so pressed for time that its not even funny...
> 
> I will get there...


A pic of a built coil or even a full skyline will satisfy me.
8pm deadline. Impressions can follow as time presents itself.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> A pic of a built coil or even a full skyline will satisfy me.
> 8pm deadline. Impressions can follow as time presents itself.



Not sure about the 8pm deadline @Christos - I may need to apply for a small extension...


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Not sure about the 8pm deadline @Christos - I may need to apply for a small extension...


You have till the morning provided the fines master and @Stosta agree.

I need to now consider new threads...

1. Silvers Billet Box experience
2. Silvers Lemo1 smash video experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You have till the morning provided the fines master and @Stosta agree.
> 
> I need to now consider new threads...
> 
> 1. Silvers Billet Box experience
> 2. Silvers Lemo1 smash video experience.



Lol!

Don't get me started on the Billet Box @Christos !!!
This is all too much for me - I have only just figured out the Kayfuns - and today just unboxed the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol!
> 
> Don't get me started on the Billet Box @Christos !!!
> This is all too much for me - I have only just figured out the Kayfuns - and today just unboxed the Skyline!


Ok Silvers Billet Box experience thread it is. Think the kayfun took a month and the skyline just over a month.

You have a month after I create the thread... 
Should I try for just before vapecon (evil snicker) or just after... hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

100 posts even before the Skyline arrived and 26 sinse this morning. Just saying....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> 100 posts even before the Skyline arrived and 26 sinse this morning. Just saying....


What can I say... the windup was successful!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@Silver sounds like you are way too busy. Ill be the bigger man and test it for you, because thats what friends do. Ill pm you my address

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

@Silver I fast scrolled through the last two pages looking for pics of your build deck, sadly I find nothing but reams of text. Hopefully you are uploading some pictures as I type this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> @Silver I fast scrolled through the last two pages looking for pics of your build deck, sadly I find nothing but reams of text. Hopefully you are uploading some pictures as I type this.


TLDR: @Silver has until 8pm to build because @Stosta and the fines master have not agreed on the time extension.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Ok I figured out how to get the bigger glass on! 

Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok I figured out how to get the bigger glass on!
> 
> Hehe
> 
> View attachment 96291


I must say @Silver, I never expected any progress for a week.

You sir are full of suprise!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

The airdisk is in

Decided on the 1.5mm x 4 slot

Don't know how to tell if it's in flush enough but it seems ok

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Ok pressed it in firmly and it 'clicked' in - much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok pressed it in firmly and it 'clicked' in - much better
> 
> View attachment 96295


Was about to say it needs to be pressed.

Dinner is on the fire... lamb ribs.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Christos - that lamb is distracting me!

Am trying to build a coil and need to concentrate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Ok coil is in

Standard 28g Kanthal
8 wraps
2mm ID
Measures 1.2 ohms

I just don't know how high or low to put it so I opted for a fairly 'neutral' position. I estimate about 2mm above the air hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok coil is in
> 
> Standard 28g Kanthal
> 8 wraps
> 2mm ID
> Measures 1.2 ohms
> 
> I just don't know how high or low to put it so I opted for a fairly 'neutral' position. I estimate about 2mm above the air hole
> 
> View attachment 96297


Just be careful with pulsing. Don't want to burn the airdisk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Decent glow. The one side the wrap is a bit messy. But it's working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rayon wick is in

Am unsure if it's enough or too much. We shall see

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Rayon wick is in
> 
> Am unsure if it's enough or too much. We shall see
> 
> View attachment 96301


Fine averted @Silver !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lubed up

Ooh this is exciting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lubed up
> 
> Ooh this is exciting
> 
> View attachment 96302


Try get the wick away from the air disk hole...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

All set

Ready to go!

First vape coming up...

(STM and Lemo1 looking on in the background)


----------



## Silver

Ok so here is the battleground 




Will continue shortly with my first impressions on the Skyline...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Winner winner 


Lamb rib dinner!
I hope everyone gets the ESG/Greece lamb reference. 

Well done @Silver. 
My work here is officially done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok so here is the battleground
> 
> View attachment 96306
> 
> 
> Will continue shortly with my first impressions on the Skyline...


The fact that the skyline is not wearing a hideous vape band says a lot about its construction! 
Quality piece right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Let me say upfront

This is a very impressive first vape!
My word

Am vaping my "strawberry ice" blend which i know well. Its a 50/50 juice and has lots of menthol.

*The flavour is very, very good*. It's rich. It's very defined. Sharp and crisp. Wow! 
The strawberry is clear and vivid, the menthol burn is there on longer toots - oh boy its lovely.
Crispness like the Lemo1. But the flavour is richer. 

The vaping action is just lovely - smooth and svelte - the vapour comes out very "puffy".

I think the airflow dyanmics or whatever is going on inside this tank is working perfectly. Seems to be an ideal airflow/juice vapour mix. Am not just saying this because its a new tank. This tank seems to mix it up perfectly. Maybe the coil/wick/juice combo was a lucky first try but it is what it is. No signs of a dry hit and i have taken some long puffs. 

Am still not sure about the juice control and how it works properly - i was a bit confused on that even though I tried to examine the manual. The pictures were a bit small and unclear.

But so far I will say that this is undoubtedly the best "first vape" on any tank I have tried. Inserting the coil was easy, the wicking was straightforward and no signs of any problems so far. Its still very early days so we will have to see how it develops over time and "in the field".

So far a big thumbs up for the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Let me say upfront
> 
> This is a very impressive first vape!
> My word
> 
> Am vaping my "strawberry ice" blend which i know well. Its a 50/50 juice and has lots of menthol.
> 
> *The flavour is very, very good*. It's rich. It's very defined. Sharp and crisp. Wow!
> The strawberry is clear and vivid, the menthol burn is there on longer toots - oh boy its lovely.
> Crispness like the Lemo1. But the flavour is richer.
> 
> The vaping action is just lovely - smooth and svelte - the vapour comes out very "puffy".
> 
> I think the airflow dyanmics or whatever is going on inside this tank is working perfectly. Seems to be an ideal airflow/juice vapour mix. Am not just saying this because its a new tank. This tank seems to mix it up perfectly. Maybe the coil/wick/juice combo was a lucky first try but it is what it is. No signs of a dry hit and i have taken some long puffs.
> 
> Am still not sure about the juice control and how it works properly - i was a bit confused on that even though I tried to examine the manual. The pictures were a bit small and unclear.
> 
> But so far I will say that this is undoubtedly the best "first vape" on any tank I have tried. Inserting the coil was easy, the wicking was straightforward and no signs of any problems so far. Its still very early days so we will have to see how it develops over time and "in the field".
> 
> So far a big thumbs up for the Skyline!


Close juice flow when refilling. As @Rob Fisher says this is a mistake you will make twice. (Personal experience here).
When filled and top cap back on open the juice flow all the way till the spinning can't go any further.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I cant fault this tank on first impressions

If I have to be critical the juice flow mechanism is a bit odd and the ring thing on the top is not very intuitive but I suppose I will get it right and understand it better as i go on. 

Winner big time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Close juice flow when refilling. As @Rob Fisher says this is a mistake you will make twice. (Personal experience here).
> When filled and top cap back on open the juice flow all the way till the spinning can't go any further.



Thanks @Christos - i dont know if i am doing it correctly but when I try turn the knurled top piece (below the drip tip) mine is very tight - i got it to turn a bit after i first filled it but it doesnt want to turn much and i dont want to break it - lol


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - i dont know if i am doing it correctly but when I try turn the knurled top piece (below the drip tip) mine is very tight - i got it to turn a bit after i first filled it but it doesnt want to turn much and i dont want to break it - lol


It will definately not break. 
The thickness of the steel is unmatched.
I recommend after a clean, take the juice flow control out and lube the oring AND the thread. 
I have been lubing the thread and it makes the juice flow control buttery smooth. I'll post pics soon as the skyline is due for an ultrasonic in a day or 2. 
Think it's gone through 40ml of juice already today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Discussing flavour of a tank is challenging because its often not easy to describe in words how the overall experience "feels".

Am going to try break down my initial impression of this Skyline against the "battleground contenders". I want to record how it feels now so I can come back and compare in a few days or few weeks time.

Fortunately, all four contenders have the same coil (a simple 1.2 ohm single), the same Rayon wick and the same "strawberry ice" blend that I know well. They are all being vaped at low power - 10-15 watts.

Bear in mind that my impressions are for a very particular low power restricted lung hit on a high menthol fruity juice - so if you vape a dessert on higher power with an exotic coil, your results may vary considerably.

Here goes...

Richness of flavour
Skyline wins. The flavour is rich. Its not dry but not overly wet either. The strawberry is the most vivid and "clear". Its not night and day difference to the others but it is noticeably "purer" which works well for my palate and this juice. Probably followed closely by the Kayfun5 and the Lemo1 and further back, the Subtank Mini.

Crispness
Skyline and the Lemo1 are very close in this department. But the Lemo1 is drier. I like the slightly wetter vape of the Skyline, which gives more flavour richness but strangely it doesnt lose crispness. Its weird, the Skyline has a richness and crispness combined. I am not complaining.

Menthol burn
I like the throat singe on longer draws. About three quarters in i like to get that nice menthol burn in the throat. The Skyline delivers in this department - on par with the Lemo1 - maybe fractionally less, but its not that noticeable. The subtank mini is a bit deficient in this department unless i add some extra menthol drops directly t the tank after filling - but that alters the overall flavour a bit.

Vaping action
It seems that the Skyline is going to be the winner here. It is smooth and the air/juice mix seems superb. From pickup, the first vape is near perfect. The Kayfun5 occasionally feels like something is missing and i dont know if its the wicking or something else but its almost asif it sometimes struggles slightly to keep the overall richness of the vape up there. The other two have good vaping action but you kind of need to know how to vape them. Hard to explain but the vape changes ever so slightly after one or two toots.

Lets see how this develops over time. I will come back to this after some further testing and observation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Just tagging @Takie and @Rob Fisher on this
Thank you @Takie for organising my Skyline!!
Am so enjoying this on first vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver how does the juice flow open and close?


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver how does the juice flow open and close?


The part where the drip tip fits into... rotate that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ok let's try ... hate higher grade rtas


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! And Hi Ho @Silver and his Skyline are on thier way to happiness!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! And Hi Ho @Silver and his Skyline are on thier way to happiness!


We need a medal for @Silver. 
First time vape mail has been opened and tested same day

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

And thus the fate of the lemo v1 is sealed. 
Perhaps the mighty evod will take the lemo's place in the hall of retired vape stuffs. ..  
The Skyline demands a sacrifice @Silver!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for egging me on @Christos 

I was very excited indeed but your prodding helped big time and I am happy about that. 

But there will be no retiring of the Lemo1 just yet. That will take time - if at all. I am close to the Lemo1 and it has a special place on my desk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks for egging me on @Christos
> 
> I was very excited indeed but your prodding helped big time and I am happy about that.
> 
> But there will be no retiring of the Lemo1 just yet. That will take time - if at all. I am close to the Lemo1 and it has a special place on my desk!


I hope it's at the end of the desk.
Sending tremors in 5...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

It passed the overnight test. No leaking. Picked it up this morning and it's superb on first toot. 

In my hand now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Skyline fresh out the ultrasonic...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Ash

Well Done @Silver. In time you will find that it will easily replace your Lemo1. Just a small tip from my side, After you refill, I usally take a few vapes to dry out the cotton/ rayon a bit before opening the juice flow. Once you open it saturates it nicely. Sometimes when I use to refill and opening juice flow immediately it was over saturated.

In terms of leaking, NONE, I even travelled with it in a plane, in a bag with juice flow open and mod was upside down and still no leaks.

Happy vaping days ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Christos said:


> Skyline fresh out the ultrasonic...
> View attachment 96334



you put your deck in with coil in a ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> It passed the overnight test. No leaking. Picked it up this morning and it's superb on first toot.
> 
> In my hand now
> 
> View attachment 96333


And no late night assistance required!
Major FOMO instigated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Ash said:


> you put your deck in with coil in a ultrasonic cleaner?


I do that all the time with my atties. Cleans the coils beautifully.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Andre said:


> I do that all the time with my atties. Cleans the coils beautifully.



Have to try this


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> And no late night assistance required!
> Major FOMO instigated!



Lol @Andre - apologies for instigating FOMO
But I tell you this tank is performing beautifully - and with my "tame" coil and all.
Producing lovely flavour for my Strawberry Ice

With this setup I have in it - the vape feels very Kayfun5 'ish - but with more saturated flavour - and better vaping action IMO. 

I think it has to do with the design of the internals - which look "reasonably" similar - that dome shaped chimney piece going into a thinner tube. Although the KF5 has a thinner top chimney section.

Am liking it a lot...

Will continue vaping and monitoring...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just a question. Does the quality of the vape justify the price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a question. Does the quality of the vape justify the price?



That is a very good question @SmokeyJoe 

On first impressions - I don't think so.

But it is subjective and could be different for each person.

SubTank Mini was about R500 I think and so too was the Lemo1 - when those were available. I would say the vape on the Skyline is about 50% more flavourful and overall about 50% to maybe double the pleasure. But the tank costs about four/five times as much. So to get a 50% improvement for four/five times the price is probably not worth it - I would happily vape on my Subtank Mini and Lemo1 as I have done for quite a while. 

But I guess this is similar to other items and products - sort of like the law of diminishing returns - to get an improvement one has to pay disproportionately more for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Having said the above let me just add that I am very happy I got this tank.

I am lucky that I could 
a) afford it
b) not get into trouble with HRH
c) have enormously wonderful folks like Takie and Rob around that could organise it

So I have absolutely no regrets whatsoever. This was also very important for me to try something properly "high end" to see what its all about.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> That is a very good question @SmokeyJoe
> 
> On first impressions - I don't think so.
> 
> But it is subjective and could be different for each person.
> 
> SubTank Mini was about R500 I think and so too was the Lemo1 - when those were available. I would say the vape on the Skyline is about 50% more flavourful and overall about 50% to maybe double the pleasure. But the tank costs about four/five times as much. So to get a 50% improvement for four/five times the price is probably not worth it - I would happily vape on my Subtank Mini and Lemo1 as I have done for quite a while.
> 
> But I guess this is similar to other items and products - sort of like the law of diminishing returns - to get an improvement one has to pay disproportionately more for it.



Thanks. i was just wondering, not that i would ever be able to afford a HE device in my lifetime, was just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Ash said:


> you put your deck in with coil in a ultrasonic cleaner?


Yup. Do a dry burn first then ultrasonic for maximum efficiency!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver how does the juice flow open and close?



Sorry I missed this last night @incredible_hullk
But yes, as @Christos explained, its that knurled part below the drip tip that one needs to rotate.
Mine seems a bit too tight - I probably have to lube something up somewhere - but it is open on this tankful and its all working fine. I will experiment more on the next tankful...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> There is another factor that I did not touc
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this last night @incredible_hullk
> But yes, as @Christos explained, its that knurled part below the drip tip that one needs to rotate.
> Mine seems a bit too tight - I probably have to lube something up somewhere - but it is open on this tankful and its all working fine. I will experiment more on the next tankful...


Lube where the red is. 
I put a line of vg where the airflow thread is and that makes it turn very smoothly.
I don't lube the drip tip as it's a lose fit with vg.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Lube where the red is.
> I put a line of vg where the airflow thread is and that makes it turn very smoothly.
> I don't lube the drip tip as it's a lose fit with vg.
> View attachment 96347



Thanks @Christos - I lubed the top two red marks of yours - and the very bottom one 
But not the others
Will do some lubing when she is ready for the next fill 
Thanks for all the help - your annotated photos are TOPS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - I lubed the top two red marks of yours - and the very bottom one
> But not the others
> Will do some lubing when she is ready for the next fill
> Thanks for all the help - your annotated photos are TOPS!


Thanks. The tank comes ultrasoniced and lubed from esg so you should be good until a wash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ja u see I was impatient and no lubing was done and did some damage unfortunately


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Ja u see I was impatient and no lubing was done and did some damage unfortunately


 what did you do?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> what did you do?



juice flow control was tight so I went the pliers route @Christos ...slight damage to threads but it still works 

Will never look at her the same again

Now I need vape wife No2 to compensate for insecurities over vape wife


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> juice flow control was tight so I went the pliers route @Christos ...slight damage to threads but it still works
> 
> Will never look at her the same again
> 
> Now I need vape wife No2 to compensate for insecurities over vape wife



I see. True to your name you hulk smashed the airflow...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

I didn't lube mine and I opened the juice flow too much..now I can't close it and I will have to take a spanner to loosen it after I finish my first tank! The flavour is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> I didn't lube mine and I opened the juice flow too much..now I can't close it and I will have to take a spanner to loosen it after I finish my first tank! The flavour is awesome!


Lol! Did nobody check out @Rob Fisher 's thread on the ESG skyline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Lol! Did nobody check out @Rob Fisher 's thread on the ESG skyline?



Link to specific page please..


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Link to specific page please..


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Lol! Did nobody check out @Rob Fisher 's thread on the ESG skyline?



I think I may have done the same thing as @Cobrali 

Was chatting to Rob on the phone earlier today and told him my juice flow control was very stiff - I can't move it.

Strange thing is that I did not force anything when I set it up the first time (was too scared to)
I may have opened it too much, but I certainly didnt apply any excessive force.

Going to have to figure out how to remedy this. I will probably have to open up and give it the full lube treatment as per @Christos 's previous diagram (on all the red parts)

@Cobrali - if you figure it out - let us know
I dont want to break anything.
Mine is also working beautifully - but tank is empty now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> I think I may have done the same thing as @Cobrali
> 
> Was chatting to Rob on the phone earlier today and told him my juice flow control was very stiff - I can't move it.
> 
> Strange thing is that I did not force anything when I set it up the first time (was too scared to)
> I may have opened it too much, but I certainly didnt apply any excessive force.
> 
> Going to have to figure out how to remedy this. I will probably have to open up and give it the full lube treatment as per @Christos 's previous diagram (on all the red parts)
> 
> @Cobrali - if you figure it out - let us know
> I dont want to break anything.
> Mine is also working beautifully - but tank is empty now


@Silver same problem here... like @Cobrali spanner solution - safer than pliers


----------



## Cobrali

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver same problem here... like @Cobrali spanner solution - safer than pliers


Mine didn't work..:/ warped the chimney a bit and stopped!


----------



## Amir

Make sure the knurled juice flow control thing is seated properly... it must be 100% flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali

Amir said:


> Make sure the knurled juice flow control thing is seated properly... it must be 100% flush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was flush..and still didnt want to turn.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Guys!
It should come lose with fingers...
Take the top off and try losen with the fingers.
Otherwise take it apart and insert your finger in the Base chimney and turn...

The chamber where the coil sits... insert finger into chimney and turn from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Guys!
> It should come lose with fingers...
> Take the top off and try losen with the fingers.
> Otherwise take it apart and insert your finger in the Base chimney and turn...
> 
> The chamber where the coil sits... insert finger into chimney and turn from there.
> View attachment 96475
> View attachment 96476


Try finger in here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Guys!
> It should come lose with fingers...
> Take the top off and try losen with the fingers.
> Otherwise take it apart and insert your finger in the Base chimney and turn...
> 
> The chamber where the coil sits... insert finger into chimney and turn from there.
> View attachment 96475
> View attachment 96476


It doesnt work..   

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> It doesnt work..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Have you tried soaking in water for a while and then trying again?


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Have you tried soaking in water for a while and then trying again?


Yes..


----------



## Christos

@Takie any advice for the people with the stuck chimney?

My advice is lube the thread but it too late for that.

@Cobrali can you perhaps pour some pg down the chimney between the airflow control and wiggle it at all?


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> @Takie any advice for the people with the stuck chimney?
> 
> My advice is lube the thread but it too late for that.
> 
> @Cobrali can you perhaps pour some pg down the chimney between the airflow control and wiggle it at all?



No pg..but I tried to lub the gaps with juice


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> No pg..but I tried to lub the gaps with juice


This is horrible 
Tried putting the chimney section in the freezer? 
Mine doesn't get stuck even if I tighten it open or closed. 
I can only think the thread must be causing the issues but it also works without the lube on the threads. ..

I'm very confused and don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## RayDeny

If you have a ultrasonic cleaner you can submerge it it a lubricant of sorts , as thin as possible do a while. The lube should migrate and help loosen the threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

RayDeny said:


> If you have a ultrasonic cleaner you can submerge it it a lubricant of sorts , as thin as possible do a while. The lube should migrate and help loosen the threads.


I will try it in my ultrasonic..but now where to find a lube.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny

Cobrali said:


> I will try it in my ultrasonic..but now where to find a lube..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I do this at work often , though a thin oil is easier to come by when it's petroleum based.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Cobrali said:


> I will try it in my ultrasonic..but now where to find a lube..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Adult world sells decent lube and should be open still at this time bud. 

Just use plain hot water in the cleaner.
Alternatively try spraying some tool-in-a-can/Q20 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> I will try it in my ultrasonic..but now where to find a lube..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Do you have pg? Perhaps give that a try


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Do you have pg? Perhaps give that a try



No PG..using hot water in the ultrasonic


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> No PG..using hot water in the ultrasonic


Let me know how it goes. I can spare some pg if you think it will help.
Just need to put pants on

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Sorry guys I have given up..gonna see if I can buy the chimney etc separately..


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Sorry guys I have given up..gonna see if I can buy the chimney etc separately..


Sorry to read. 
That sucks big time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

This is what I suspect you are feeling like right now @Cobrali

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Ok I can confirm that my juice flow is also stuck. Won't budge at all. I have tried using fingers but no tools.

It seems to be stuck in the almost fully open position. That's why the vape was good and I could use it for a tankful.

Here is a pic of the chimney assembly




From the top. That hexagonal part won't turn in either direction




From the bottom. I tried to put my pinkie finger in there and turn but nothing turns.




And here it is from the top on a clear cardboard below to see the chimney itself




I don't want to force anything in case I break it. So I have not yet resorted to pliers or spanners.

I may put it in the freezer for an hour or two and try again. Or try boiling water.

Will report back.

But this I can confirm is how I received it because I have not used force of any kind. Have been very gentle and careful with it I can assure you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Akrotiri

Cobrali said:


> Sorry guys I have given up..gonna see if I can buy the chimney etc separately..


I have 4 skylines serial#316,495,569and570. I had the same exact problem with my first one. When I contacted Basili he recommended using a size 5mm socket tool to unjam my jf control. Worked like a charm! And I haven't had a problem since. Far better flavor and vape than my leaky Hussar(still love my hussar tho). Turns out I was screwing the top/chimney in too tight to the base. This over-tightening problem is caused by not lubing the O-rings sufficiently; especially In a tank this well-made with its tolerances and precise fit/finish.

So my best advice is to try using that tool or email Basili to confirm this unjamming technique. If all else fails maybe he can repair or replace the chimney. ESG does have good customer service and they sell a high-end product.

And when you do get your skyline up and running again remember to lube those O-rings even more so than what you would in any of your other RTA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Ok

I have tried the hot water - still doesnt even budge or turn

I rinsed it in very hot (not boiling) water - and put it in a cup of hot water for a few minutes
Took it out - dried it a bit - and its still not turning. 
That juice flow is properly stuck

Have now put it in the freezer
Will leave it there for an hour or two and see if that helps

Oh my word, this is so frustrating.
And i genuinely didnt know that this was the case because luckily it was stuck in the fully open position - hence my vape worked fine.


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> Ok
> 
> I have tried the hot water - still doesnt even budge or turn
> 
> I rinsed it in very hot (not boiling) water - and put it in a cup of hot water for a few minutes
> Took it out - dried it a bit - and its still not turning.
> That juice flow is properly stuck
> 
> Have now put it in the freezer
> Will leave it there for an hour or two and see if that helps
> 
> Oh my word, this is so frustrating.
> And i genuinely didnt know that this was the case because luckily it was stuck in the fully open position - hence my vape worked fine.



This system will only work if after the freezer you run just the outside under hot water, you want the juice control to stay as cold as possible so it "shrinks " while you "expand" the outer assembly with hot water.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> This system will only work if after the freezer you run just the outside under hot water, you want the juice control to stay as cold as possible so it "shrinks " while you "expand" the outer assembly with hot water.



Thanks @RayDeny for the tip!
Will try that. Will try running hot water on the outside when i take it out the freezer
Lets see

Thanks for the feedback @Akrotiri 
I dont want to resort to tools yet - in case I break it or make it worse


----------



## Christos

@Silver, @Cobrali , do you guys have a 5mm socket? I think I have I must just confirm. 
@Cobrali I'll let you know if you perhaps want to try the socket.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver, @Cobrali , do you guys have a 5mm socket? I think I have I must just confirm.
> @Cobrali I'll let you know if you perhaps want to try the socket.



Thanks @Christos - i must go have a look - i am not sure - 
I dont want to resort to sockets just yet 
Still waiting for more freezer time...

By the way, @Christos - i just wanted to confirm something.
Assuming my juice flow is in the fully open position - when i try turning that controller from the top, am i correct that in order to close off the juice flow, one needs to turn clockwise? I dont want to turn the wrong way if it starts loosening up and make things worse...


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - i must go have a look - i am not sure -
> I dont want to resort to sockets just yet
> Still waiting for more freezer time...
> 
> By the way, @Christos - i just wanted to confirm something.
> Assuming my juice flow is in the fully open position - when i try turning that controller from the top, am i correct that in order to close off the juice flow, one needs to turn clockwise? I dont want to turn the wrong way if it starts loosening up and make things worse...


Yes clockwise to close, anticlockwise to open. 
Works like a standard tap where lefty loosy, righty tighty applies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Cobrali and @Silver I have 4mm, 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6 and 6.3! 
Let me know if you need to use it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Yes clockwise to close, anticlockwise to open.
> Works like a standard tap where lefty loosy, righty tighty applies.



Ok thanks @Christos 

Next question, presuming it is not stuck, how does that piece come out?
Do you just keep on turning from the top or do you put the pinkie finger in the bottom and keep on unscrewing it out?


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Cobrali and @Silver I have 4mm, 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6 and 6.3!
> Let me know if you need to use it!



Thanks very much @Christos - if i dont find mine and it gets to that point i may take you up on it
But you are far away and time is not on my side at the moment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Christos
> 
> Next question, presuming it is not stuck, how does that piece come out?
> Do you just keep on turning from the top or do you put the pinkie finger in the bottom and keep on unscrewing it out?


The top portion eventually recedes into the chimney and you cannot "grip" it anymore. At that point the finger from the base needs a few turns and it's out.

I must day that also didn't know that piece came out but after seeing a pic in @Rob Fisher's thread I realised how it comes out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The top portion eventually recedes into the chimney and you cannot "grip" it anymore. At that point the finger from the base needs a few turns and it's out.
> 
> I must day that also didn't know that piece came out but after seeing a pic in @Rob Fisher's thread I realised how it comes out.



Ah thanks @Christos - that is helpful and makes sense!


----------



## Silver

By the way, @Takie and @Rob Fisher

I know you guys are in contact with ESG.

Would you mind pointing them to this thread and just asking what they think could have happened that made this juice flow stuck? I am 99.9% sure I did not do anything wrong because i have not used any force whatsoever.

Given the cost of this mod - i would feel more comfortable waiting to hear from them what they suggest before i go trying out tools and sockets etc - i may do damage.

I would prefer to be cautious with this and get it right - rather than be sorry afterwards


----------



## Christos

I'm just going to quote @Rob Fisher  
Unfortunately hindsight is 20/20 like this poor fella.





Rob Fisher said:


> When you get your Skyline the O-RIngs would have been lubricated with PG... don't underestimate the importance of keeping all the O-Ring lubricated because of the very small tolerances with the outstanding engineering!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> @Cobrali and @Silver I have 4mm, 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6 and 6.3!
> Let me know if you need to use it!


I do need to use it! Could i come after work today!?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm just going to quote @Rob Fisher
> Unfortunately hindsight is 20/20 like this poor fella.
> View attachment 96502



I hear you @Christos and hear Robs words in that quote

When i first replaced the glass and took it apart to do my first build, i lubricated all the visible o rings.

I recall trying to turn the juice flow controller thing and it was very tight and wouldnt budge so i thought maybe its not supposed to turn when the tank is open. So i just proceeded. There is no way i could have lubed that inner chimney thread / oring - because it was all assembled. I didnt even know that part could come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> I do need to use it! Could i come after work today!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Any time. I should be here most of the day. Will just step out to Randburg this afternoon. I'll PM you my contact details and adress so you can come past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Let us know what happens @Christos and @Cobrali 

I suspect mine is the same problem as @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I hear you @Christos and hear Robs words in that quote
> 
> When i first replaced the glass and took it apart to do my first build, i lubricated all the visible o rings.
> 
> I recall trying to turn the juice flow controller thing and it was very tight and wouldnt budge so i thought maybe its not supposed to turn when the tank is open. So i just proceeded. There is no way i could have lubed that inner chimney thread / oring - because it was all assembled. I didnt even know that part could come out.


Same thing happened here. I did however see a long screw thread and recall saying "my skyline doesn't have that". Intrigued by this piece I disassembled again and found it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have sent a message to ESG asking for advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Christos

Perhaps my rushing of @Silver is partly to blame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Perhaps my rushing of @Silver is partly to blame



Not at all @Christos - i dont think the timing of my first experience had anything to do with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some info from the FB page..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Guess what!

The freezer worked and I managed to loosen the juice flow control. But thanks to @RayDeny I ran the outside over hot water, then put on the hex top piece and it was still quite tight but started screwing down quite easily with firm finger pressure.




Thanks to @Christos I was screwing in the correct direction and then at the end I did the pinkie on the other side and it came out easily.

I am so very relieved. I had to go out for a meeting so it was in the freezer for a good 7 hours or so. Thanks @RayDeny - your trick of running the outside with hot water I think did it.

Now for some hectic lubing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Guess what!
> 
> The freezer worked and I managed to loosen the juice flow control. But thanks to @Ray deny I ran the outside over hot water, then put on the hex top piece and it was still quite tight but started screwing down quite easily with firm finger pressure.
> 
> View attachment 96571
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Christos I was screwing in the correct direction and then at the end I did the pinkie on the other side and it came out easily.
> 
> I am so very relieved. I had to go out for a meeting so it was in the freezer for a good 7 hours or so. Thanks @Ray deny your trick of running the outside with hot water I think did it.
> 
> Now for some hectic lubing!



Now your menthols will be extra crispy and cool after 7hrs in the ice box

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Guess what!
> 
> The freezer worked and I managed to loosen the juice flow control. But thanks to @Ray deny I ran the outside over hot water, then put on the hex top piece and it was still quite tight but started screwing down quite easily with firm finger pressure.
> 
> View attachment 96571
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Christos I was screwing in the correct direction and then at the end I did the pinkie on the other side and it came out easily.
> 
> I am so very relieved. I had to go out for a meeting so it was in the freezer for a good 7 hours or so. Thanks @Ray deny your trick of running the outside with hot water I think did it.
> 
> Now for some hectic lubing!


Now we just need to hopefully get @Cobrali sorted and it's crisis averted!
Lube the thread too from now on!
I don't lube the thread all the way around, only the o-rings. The thread gets a line from top to bottom. I test by screwing in all the way up and turn down with just my finger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Now we just need to hopefully get @Cobrali sorted and it's crisis averted!
> Lube the thread too from now on!
> I don't lube the thread all the way around, only the o-rings. The thread gets a line from top to bottom. I test by screwing in all the way up and turn down with just my finger.



So lube the o-ring then screw with finger hmm?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> So lube the o-ring then screw with finger hmm?


Or lube the fingers and turn screw in  

Just jokes.
Lube o-ring. Lube thread as well and then insert and screw with fingers to see how smooth it is and the is no catching or friction etc.


----------



## boxerulez

Its scary how much effort goes into operating this tank. With the price tag would of hoped for something a bit more efficient.  I hope all the stuck bits come loose for the okes that dropped some hard earned cash on these. How many tanks are still affected?


----------



## Ash

Well, I have 3 Skylines and all work 100%. But Yes some PG first which we should have mentioned, goes a long way in making sure it works properly. Like your car, it needs to be maintained.


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> Its scary how much effort goes into operating this tank. With the price tag would of hoped for something a bit more efficient.  I hope all the stuck bits come loose for the okes that dropped some hard earned cash on these. How many tanks are still affected?


Not a lot of effort at all actually. Precision engineering has its benefits

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> Not a lot of effort at all actually. Precision engineering has its benefits



Will be able to comment once ive had one in hand i suppose. Still really hope they all come loose. Id be super pissed.


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> Not a lot of effort at all actually. Precision engineering has its benefits



...and a lot of lube it seems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

I will try it when i get home!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> ...and a lot of lube it seems


Don't you guys have anything better to do? Like clean the leaking of a Kylin

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wikus

boxerulez said:


> Will be able to comment once ive had one in hand i suppose. Still really hope they all come loose. Id be super pissed.


Anything might happen let's se what next week's vape mail has in store.


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> Don't you guys have anything better to do? Like clean the leaking of a Kylin


I grabbed a Aromamizer Supreme V2 this week, What a tank. A beaut, no leaking, no lubing and flavour is immense. I think its the dual coil big build version of the skyline honestly (Made in china after they fixed all the engineering problems)


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> I will try it when i get home!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali

My suggestion is as follows (this is what I did and it worked, so hopefully it can work for you)

put it in the freezer for a while. I did 7 hours - but I dont think it needed that much - i went out and didnt have time to try earlier - so it just sat there for long
when you are ready - run a hot water tap - and make sure the water is hot
take the skyline out out the freezer and quickly put the knurled hex top cap thing on and just try close it quickly - clockwise - use some tissue paper to grip it properly. (just to test if that will work - mine didn't - it was still too tight - so i had to do the hot water thing)
run the hot water stream - not full blast - but just a little stream over the outside of the device - not in the tube in the middle - but just on the outside
try close the juice flow after that. Mine was still a bit tight - but loosened quite easily and after about 1mm of movement it moved a lot freer
Hope this can help you @Cobrali -

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> @Cobrali
> 
> My suggestion is as follows (this is what I did and it worked, so hopefully it can work for you)
> 
> put it in the freezer for a while. I did 7 hours - but I dont think it needed that much - i went out and didnt have time to try earlier - so it just sat there for long
> when you are ready - run a hot water tap - and make sure the water is hot
> take the skyline out out the freezer and quickly put the knurled hex top cap thing on and just try close it quickly - clockwise - use some tissue paper to grip it properly. (just to test if that will work - mine didn't - it was still too tight - so i had to do the hot water thing)
> run the hot water stream - not full blast - but just a little stream over the outside of the device - not in the tube in the middle - but just on the outside
> try close the juice flow after that. Mine was still a bit tight - but loosened quite easily and after about 1mm of movement it moved a lot freer
> Hope this can help you @Cobrali -




In all honesty I came to this thread today to suggest popping it in a freezer or liquid nitrogen but I was beat to it... I sure hope all the stuck controls come loose. I dont want anyone to feel they lost out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> I grabbed a Aromamizer Supreme V2 this week, What a tank. A beaut, no leaking, no lubing and flavour is immense. I think its the dual coil big build version of the skyline honestly (Made in china after they fixed all the engineering problems)


I'm very happy for you. 


boxerulez said:


> I grabbed a Aromamizer Supreme V2 this week, What a tank. A beaut, no leaking, no lubing and flavour is immense. I think its the dual coil big build version of the skyline honestly (Made in china after they fixed all the engineering problems)


That's nice.

Perhaps go start a thread and discuss.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Guys

*Please don't fight about a damn vape device!*
We have a lot more important things to worry about!

As for the Skyline, the juice flow is working well now. I can adjust it easily. No difference to the vape because my first tank, the juice flow was open anyway.

Am going to monitor the ongoing performance and "lubrication" requirements of this tank - over the coming days and weeks - and will report back if anything goes funny - or if I get another stuck situation with the juice flow controller. 

It is quite a pity that some of these tanks appear to have had this problem - and it was frustrating knowing there is a problem and wondering how or if it will be remedied - but this is not the first device I have had that had a teething problem - and probably wont be the last.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Amir

Some may have gotten the light PG coating out of the factory and some may have not. I for one, fortunately, had no issues with mine from the get go. Albeit a bit stiff at first to open up everything and lightly lube. The Skyline has performed flawlessly for me thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Guys
> 
> *Please don't fight about a damn vape device!*
> We have a lot more important things to worry about!
> 
> As for the Skyline, the juice flow is working well now. I can adjust it easily. No difference to the vape because my first tank, the juice flow was open anyway.
> 
> Am going to monitor the ongoing performance and "lubrication" requirements of this tank - over the coming days and weeks - and will report back if anything goes funny - or if I get another stuck situation with the juice flow controller.
> 
> It is quite a pity that some of these tanks appear to have had this problem - and it was frustrating knowing there is a problem and wondering how or if it will be remedied - but this is not the first device I have had that had a teething problem - and probably wont be the last.


That's nice 

I'm glad you came right. @Cobrali what time do you want to come past? Want to get my 2nd serving of lamb for the week on the fire...


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> That's nice
> 
> I'm glad you came right. @Cobrali what time do you want to come past? Want to get my 2nd serving of lamb for the week on the fire...


I will prob get there somewhere around 7pm due to traffic..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> I will prob get there somewhere around 7pm due to traffic..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


No problem. I might smell like bushfire though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Certain posts above were deleted

Please remember forum rules - don't get personal

*Play the ball not the man*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Certain posts above were deleted
> 
> Please remember forum rules - don't get personal
> 
> *Play the ball not the man*



Sorry , played rugby so it's instinct 

As I was commenting , had a Serpent 25 get "stuck" on me also , was eventually found an issue with some black models and promptly exchanged by the original vendor.

My question was , this being a high precision engineering device , would the manufacturer entertain if it is indeed a design flaw ?


----------



## Cobrali

I already contacted ESG that i damaged my juiceflow control to see if they would sell me just that part..









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Sorry , played rugby so it's instinct
> 
> As I was commenting , had a Serpent 25 get "stuck" on me also , was eventually found an issue with some black models and promptly exchanged by the original vendor.
> 
> My question was , this being a high precision engineering device , would the manufacturer entertain if it is indeed a design flaw ?



That's a good question @Daniel

I am not sure of the answer - but if there was a proper flaw I do think the manufacturer would try remedy it - although it would be difficult I guess with postage and all that. 

That is one of the problems of buying expensive gear from overseas. If something is wrong, its not easy to just pop in to the local shop and get it exchanged.


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> I already contacted ESG that i damaged my juiceflow control to see if they would sell me just that part..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Oh no @Cobrali - I am so upset for you 
That is just too terrible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Cobrali said:


> I already contacted ESG that i damaged my juiceflow control to see if they would sell me just that part..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I broke my deck @Cobrali so bit frustrated... trying to get the damn juice flow control to work


----------



## Rob Fisher

From the man himself.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Cobrali

incredible_hullk said:


> I broke my deck @Cobrali so bit frustrated... trying to get the damn juice flow control to work


I have sent an email to Vassilas and asked him for the price of replacing these parts. I have to say the customer service is outstanding! He is replying to my emails etc

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> I have sent an email to Vassilas and asked him for the price of replacing these parts. I have to say the customer service is outstanding! He is replying to my emails etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'll happily split shipping with you. Want to get some more airdisks and possibly the ultem tank.


----------



## Ash

Cobrali said:


> I have sent an email to Vassilas and asked him for the price of replacing these parts. I have to say the customer service is outstanding! He is replying to my emails etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I damages my airflow ring by dropping it and he was very happy to send me a new 1, although it is not listed on his site. Very prompt replies from him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> I'll happily split shipping with you. Want to get some more airdisks and possibly the ultem tank.


Send me a pm and i will ask him if he could add it with my stuff when he replies.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Silver said:


> *Play the ball not the man*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

So @Christos helped me loosen my chimney a few minutes ago with his manly strength!  I already did the damage to my chimney so i will still order another one so that my skyline looks immaculate! I am now an officially happy chappie! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> So @Christos helped me loosen my chimney a few minutes ago with his manly strength!  I already did the damage to my chimney so i will still order another one so that my skyline looks immaculate! I am now an officially happy chappie!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I can't take all the credit. 5mm bit with a vape band did the trick. 

As a side note, as we were chatting I agree 100% that the skyline gives more flavour than any RDA I have ever owned and all that from a tank. That alone is exceptional. 

Imagine if ESG release a RDA!
I'm glad you can at least vape until the non scared replacement arrives! 

Lamb dinner all round! (Will post pics shortly)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Winner winner ESG Lamb dinner!!
Before fire :
Lamb (marinated with my special south African greek marinade) with butternut filled with 4 types of cheese.





After 1 hour indirect heat on a weber:




After 15 minutes on the dinner table:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

The Skyline got a refill this afternoon. 

My usual Strawberry Ice blend topped up wih a bit of Hazeworks Sunset. 

Great combo and the flavour is very good. 

Skyline is behaving very well so far. No leaks. Gorgeous flavour. My juice control is behaving too. 

Minor negative is I think the juice capacity is closer to 3ml than 3.5ml. Don't know if anyone has measured it accurately but have been observing on refills and it just feels quite small. 

Anyhow the flavour is great and I am enjoying it thoroughly

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

*Sigh* I have not been able to put the skyline down.

I now carry a bottle of juice with me wherever I go. Think I've done just under 7 tanks in the skyline today so time for a rewick...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> *Sigh* I have not been able to put the skyline down.
> 
> I now carry a bottle of juice with me wherever I go. Think I've done just under 7 tanks in the skyline today so time for a rewick...



Yip I have a 10ml bottle of XXX in my shorts pocket 24/7. It has been through the washing machine four times so far!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have a 10ml bottle of XXX in my shorts pocket 24/7. It has been through the washing machine four times so far!



Does the washing machine help with the steeping

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Does the washing machine help with the steeping



It does... only problem is XXX is best unsteeped!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Finally built on my Skyline 

#HatersWillSayItsAClone
Lol just some Monday laughs guys

Reactions: Winner 13 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Strontium

Moey_Ismail said:


> Finally built on my Skyline
> View attachment 97048
> #HatersWillSayItsAClone
> Lol just some Monday laughs guys


That one looks so awesome, bet it doesn't even need lube

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

Got my replacement parts! 2 working days! Woohoo!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> Got my replacement parts! 2 working days! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Wow, that is super fast. No violence this time please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Cobrali said:


> Got my replacement parts! 2 working days! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Patience is key here bro... Take the time to lube the o-rings etc before jumping into the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Amir said:


> Patience is key here bro... Take the time to lube the o-rings etc before jumping into the build.


Agree, soak in a bottle of VG overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Finally built on my Skyline
> View attachment 97048
> #HatersWillSayItsAClone
> Lol just some Monday laughs guys


I see this is the "self" lubricating version that lubricates your mod as well

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> I see this is the "self" lubricating version that lubricates your mod as well


I was lucky this 1 didn't have that as a standard feature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Moey_Ismail said:


> I was lucky this 1 didn't have that as a standard feature


They just hating on you bro, jealous of your legit Skyline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Got my replacement parts! 2 working days! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Oh wow @Cobrali 
I am soooo happy for you!!

Wish you well with the new parts 
Show us a pic when you can!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Thanks @Cobrali for arranging the new airdisks for me. Looking forward to have a more restricted hit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Cobrali - this pic is for you! 

I was out and about in meetings most of today and got back late. Missed the Skyline vape. That hasn't happened for a long time. Still got the strawberry menthol plus Hazeworks sunset inside. So tasty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> @Cobrali - this pic is for you!
> 
> I was out and about in meetings most of today and got back late. Missed the Skyline vape. That hasn't happened for a long time. Still got the strawberry menthol plus Hazeworks sunset inside. So tasty.
> 
> View attachment 97079


I concur @Silver! Luckily i have other HE RDA's and RDTA's..but nothing compares to a tank that i don't need to constantly refill!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Cobrali
> I am soooo happy for you!!
> 
> Wish you well with the new parts
> Show us a pic when you can!!


Hehe..i am still using my ES-Z. Will sort out the new parts once i finish of my Retro Cinful!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Skyline all perfect again! 






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> Skyline all perfect again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Nope, you got a serious drip tip overhang there

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Cobrali

Andre said:


> Nope, you got a serious drip tip overhang there


      

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


We can always sand it down and Polish after


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> We can always sand it down and Polish after


NO.....

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> NO.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just offering my services if you want lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Just offering my services if you want lol


Not to my @hands driptips!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Got some awesome aliens from @smilelykumeenit but I still need to find the time to put them in.

Going to be bloody epic on a skyline since they are better than my aliens  

Also need to play with the new airdisks I got thanks to @Cobrali. 
Flavour should be be better with the more restricted airdisks and the better coils!
2x better flavour perhaps!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Got some awesome aliens from @smilelykumeenit but I still need to find the time to put them in.
> 
> Going to be bloody epic on a skyline since they are better than my aliens
> 
> Also need to play with the new airdisks I got thanks to @Cobrali.
> Flavour should be be better with the more restricted airdisks and the better coils!
> 2x better flavour perhaps!



Uhm..Christos..you go the slots and not the holes..I think that it's actually less restricted..


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Uhm..Christos..you go the slots and not the holes..I think that it's actually less restricted..
> View attachment 97168


I only had the 1.8 x 6mm slot.
On the left is what I had vs what I also have now on the right wich is the 1.5mm x 4mm.



I believe the slots and the holes are very similar but the 4mm slot is the best for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> I only had the 1.8 x 6mm slot.
> On the left is what I had vs what I also have now on the right wich is the 1.5mm x 4mm.
> 
> View attachment 97171
> 
> I believe the slots and the holes are very similar but the 4mm slot is the best for flavour.



Oh..i have all the slots and now I am currently trying the 1.5x3 holes I think..or is it the 1.5x2 holes..I dunno..


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Oh..i have all the slots and now I am currently trying the 1.5x3 holes I think..or is it the 1.5x2 holes..I dunno..


I believe the 3 holes and the 4mm slots of the size are actually equivalent. One and the same thing in different formats....
I dunno though because the holes look to small for me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> I believe the 3 holes and the 4mm slots of the size are actually equivalent. One and the same thing in different formats....
> I dunno though because the holes look to small for me


Well I wanted to try all 10 but only 6 got to me..now I have 7 so will try the 1.8x3 holes soon enough..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Cobrali said:


> Oh..i have all the slots and now I am currently trying the 1.5x3 holes I think..or is it the 1.5x2 holes..I dunno..



I'm using this airdisk the 1,5x3 and it's awesome for flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Christos - i am slit using the first airdisk i started on
I think its the 1.5 x 4mm slot that you said you just got
So far it seems to be the right kind of restriction and has great flavour
Dont know when i am going to try the others because this one is fantastic

Just a concern is that I think one has to change the coil to change the airdisk. Unless i am mistaken.
If that is the case, then its quite tedious to just try them all out and is a pity


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - i am slit using the first airdisk i started on
> I think its the 1.5 x 4mm slot that you said you just got
> So far it seems to be the right kind of restriction and has great flavour
> Dont know when i am going to try the others because this one is fantastic
> 
> Just a concern is that I think one has to change the coil to change the airdisk. Unless i am mistaken.
> If that is the case, then its quite tedious to just try them all out and is a pity


It it ain't broke then don't fix it!

Yes the coil has to come out to replace the airdisk but I wanted a more restricted airflow. 

Also I have done about 30 tanks on the same coil so I don't mind as it's almost time for a recoil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Finally got some time to set my Skyline up. Gave her a bath in the ultrasonic cleaner, lubed all o rings and threads with VG, assembled with the polished ultem tank, polished ultem wide bore drip tip and the 1.8mm x 6mm airdisk. Made a fused clapton with my trusty Daedalus.
2 x 28ga ni80 fused with 38ga ni80, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps fits perfectly post hole to post hole, reading at 0.43ohm, wicked with Vapers Choice Cotton and combed pin straight, put her on my Therion 166 at 25 watts. All I can say is where have you been all my life?!!! Rich, dense vapor, I'm using a juice I know well and it tastes so much better than in anything I've tried before. Too much excitement so I forgot to take pics of build and wicking but will do so soon, for now here's some eye candy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Finally got some time to set my Skyline up. Gave her a bath in the ultrasonic cleaner, lubed all o rings and threads with VG, assembled with the polished ultem tank, polished ultem wide bore drip tip and the 1.8mm x 6mm airdisk. Made a fused clapton with my trusty Daedalus.
> 2 x 28ga ni80 fused with 38ga ni80, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps fits perfectly post hole to post hole, reading at 0.43ohm, wicked with Vapers Choice Cotton and combed pin straight, put her on my Therion 166 at 25 watts. All I can say is where have you been all my life?!!! Rich, dense vapor, I'm using a juice I know well and it tastes so much better than in anything I've tried before. Too much excitement so I forgot to take pics of build and wicking but will do so soon, for now here's some eye candy
> View attachment 97190
> View attachment 97191



Congrats @Moey_Ismail !
Such a great post and pics
What juice is inside if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm so glad there are some more Skyliners around now... The Skyline is one very special tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Congrats @Moey_Ismail !
> Such a great post and pics
> What juice is inside if I may ask?


Thanks @Silver, here it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Moey_Ismail I still don't own a RDA that can beat the skyline for flavour and I have owned a few decent RDA's!


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> @Moey_Ismail I still don't own a RDA that can beat the skyline for flavour and I have owned a few decent RDA's!


I can relate bud, this thing is pure vaping nirvana, I've built on my Armor 1.0 as well, just waiting for my Sony VTC5A's to arrive before I fire her up on my Reo P67, I'm hoping the Armor lives up to it's hype and is as good or better than the Skyline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

As promised, here's a pic of the build and wicking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

This tank reminds me of when I got into high end car audio, anyone that's been in the game would understand, a good quality recording would sound even better off a HE system but it wasn't forgiving on a poor quality track, it didn't do well at hiding the distortion like a run of the mill system would, likewise I filled up with a juice I don't particularly love but was acceptable in any other tank, in the Skyline however, my dislike for this juice is amplified

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Just popped the 1.5x4mm slot into my skyline. 
Removing the coil to change the airdisk is really simple and replacing the coil again was also simple. 
I have been running the skyline with the 1.8x6mm slot with one airhole open. 

Now I have both airholes open and the draw is more restricted but thr flavour is noticeably sharper! Happy days.

Awesome just went to super mega epic awesome.
This skyline has yet to disappoint!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just popped the 1.5x4mm slot into my skyline.
> Removing the coil to change the airdisk is really simple and replacing the coil again was also simple.
> I have been running the skyline with the 1.8x6mm slot with one airhole open.
> 
> Now I have both airholes open and the draw is more restricted but thr flavour is noticeably sharper! Happy days.
> 
> Awesome just went to super mega epic awesome.
> This skyline has yet to disappoint!



Thats awesome @Christos - its my exact setup
The same airdisk with both airholes wide open
Lovely level of restriction and great flavour
My coil is not exptic though - just a simple single


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Christos - its my exact setup
> The same airdisk with both airholes wide open
> Lovely level of restriction and great flavour
> My coil is not exptic though - just a simple single


I think the 1.5 x6mm might be more up my alley but I'm very happy at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I think the 1.5 x6mm might be more up my alley but I'm very happy at the moment.



What coil you got in there @Christos ? Is it the smilelykumeenit one?
Maybe it needs a bit more air?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> What coil you got in there @Christos ? Is it the smilelykumeenit one?
> Maybe it needs a bit more air?


No I'm running 2x28 AWG inner and 38AWG Ni80 outer.

I'm saving @smilelykumeenit's coils for my next rebuild wich should be in a week or 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> No I'm running 2x28 AWG inner and 38AWG Ni80 outer.
> 
> I'm saving @smilelykumeenit's coils for my next rebuild wich should be in a week or 2!



And what juice is it?
And what power you running?
We need more detail!!!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> And what juice is it?
> And what power you running?
> We need more detail!!!


Running amazon from vapecartel at a whopping 25W!
0.22 ohms..
Might take the wattage up to 30 lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Running amazon from vapecartel at a whopping 25W!
> 0.22 ohms..
> Might take the wattage up cetoc 30 lol!



Oooh, that must be nice

I am so impressed with the Skyline @Christos - seems to be very versatile!

I am vaping my Strawberry Ice / Hazeworks Sunset blend
At about 1.2 ohms
At 11Watts!

And the flavour is just so good - very clear and fresh


----------



## Christos

Think I may retract my vaporshark off the classifieds as the form factor for a dna 200 device is lovely.

Didn't like the Q class because it was too big and pointless running a 25W atty on a 200W device.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

I must admit @Christos - i didnt know why you were selling the vaporshark - its such a cool compact mod
@Yiannaki also had a vaporshark and i liked it when I used to see him with it

Was tempted by your ad - but them i had work to do - so i said "i must not distract myself, i must not distract myself"

Looks great in the pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I must admit @Christos - i didnt know why you were selling the vaporshark - its such a cool compact mod
> @Yiannaki also had a vaporshark and i liked it when I used to see him with it
> 
> Was tempted by your ad - but them i had work to do - so i said "i must not distract myself, i must not distract myself"
> 
> Looks great in the pic


Had some great deals on the classifieds recently. Only device that I didn't drop the price for was the reo but @Scissorhands persuaded me to sell without a Ol16. I checked with him this afternoon and he was very happy! (Want to see some reo mail in the appropriate thread @Scissorhands )
The vaporshark is probably the smallest mod I own now and capable of 200w.

My wife's pico is small but not for me lol!
The vaporshark devices had crap paint jobs initially but wereally fixed with the 2nd run. I managed to get one from the 2nd run. 900mah lipo is a bit on the small size but 2amp charging makes up for it.
A moment ago it was on 37%.
Popped it on charge for about 35 minutes and back to 100%!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Scissorhands check above... didn't seem to tag you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Scissorhands check above... didn't seem to tag you



You had scissors plural @Christos 

Bit did you know that if @hands holds a single scissor then its @Scissorhands

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Scissorhands

Christos said:


> @Scissorhands check above... didn't seem to tag you


In due time!

Iv been waaaaay too distracted by the p67 and my attention deprived Ol16!! And to my surprise the BFX silicone bottle (should have haggled you for both, they feel rather good in the hand)

This mod is in showroom condition, I simply don't have the patients for international or faith in SAPO to do a reo order. . . Couldn't let this one slip 

Too bad my taste is off . . . Due to a lava hot cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Guys please do keep me posted if anyone is ordering more airdisks. I would like to order the 1.5x2 holes or similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> In due time!
> 
> Iv been waaaaay too distracted by the p67 and my attention deprived Ol16!! And to my surprise the BFX silicone bottle (should have haggled you for both, they feel rather good in the hand)
> 
> This mod is in showroom condition, I simply don't have the patients for international or faith in SAPO to do a reo order. . . Couldn't let this one slip
> 
> Too bad my taste is off . . . Due to a lava hot cheese



The reo P67 rocked my world bro. I can't get enough of it. I've got a single coil 2.5mm ID coil coming in at about .4 ohm that I run the 6mg XXX with.... its my go to set up after a long day off fasting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Skyline against the backdrop of the Sabie river.

This morning. Air was crisp. Tranquility deluxe.

The vape was delicious too. Guava menthol with a touch of strawberry from the previous tankful. @Paulie, your Guava is in the Kruger!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

The Skyline loved this elephant! 

Was quite scary because about 10secs after the photo the elephant turned to face us and flapped its ears and did a quick snort and mini charge. I reversed very quickly. Luckily no one was behind us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

And a bit later in the day the Skyline became acquainted with a trio of Cheetahs! 

Very lucky and rare sight. 

This one was relaxing in the road a few metres from the car 




And this pair was just priceless - perched on a street sign post 




Pics taken with iPhone so you can imagine how close it was!!! Just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## SparMan

@Silver hope you took some nice pics without the blurred Skyline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SparMan said:


> @Silver hope you took some nice pics without the blurred Skyline




I did indeed @SparMan , thanks
I cant post them now because on my other camera, but will post a few when i get back
Got some lovely ones without the vape gear

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Got some lovely ones without the vape gear


I think there's a thread for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yeah i personally think the beer took over the camera focus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

No offense @Silver 
I have the utmost respect for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> No offense @Silver
> I have the utmost respect for you



None taken @SmokeyJoe
The beer occurred this evening
Beer with lemonade
and then a quarted glass of Amarula Cream on the rocks
Mmmm.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Enjoy bud. Drink one on me . . . and a puff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Enjoy bud. Drink one on me . . . and a puff



Ok will do
Thanks @SmokeyJoe 
Take care

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Skyline and Wimpy breakfast at Pretoriuskop camp. Kruger. 

This ones for you @Rob Fisher. 

Only problem was that there weren't enough chips !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Skyline on the wheel of a very old but lovely ox wagon. On display in the camp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Skyline and Wimpy breakfast at Pretoriuskop camp. Kruger.
> 
> This ones for you @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Only problem was that there weren't enough chips !
> 
> View attachment 98705



Chips are sadly lacking... we can make up for that at our VapeCon Hotel!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Chips are sadly lacking... we can make up for that at our VapeCon Hotel!


I hope you are not bringing a chip fryer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Chips are sadly lacking... we can make up for that at our VapeCon Hotel!



Lol @Rob Fisher !
I think we need to call the hotel and ask them to ship in extra potatoes for us!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

New disk try outs!
1.8 x 4mm slot.
Think this is the one for me!

Started experiencing what I can only describe as @Moey_Ismail's problem.
WTF. 
Was getting dryer and dryer.
Then I realised I had not opened the juice flow ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Aaaaaaand the skyline is empty....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok this morning's Skyline wildlife installment is interesting. 

We went to a nearby dam and sat quietly in the car with the windows open , 'listening' to the peaceful silence. Marvelous. 

Then some impala appeared. 




Notice the impala on the right - and the large croc on the left. Impala didn't seem too pertrurbed. 

Then they started running and jumping to the right. Not sure if it was that they were scared of the croc or what - but they jumped so high. Got a lovely somewhat blurry photo of an impala in the air on the other camera ! 

Lovely morning. 

PS - Skyline is behaving beautifully. Needs a rewick soon but working flawlessly and producing great flavour at very low power

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

Wow how on earth did they bring another batch so fast compared to the timespan between the last 2 batches?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## boxerulez

Ahh we were just getting somewhere, perhaps the guys in the know can then explain, the guys with the contacts @Rob Fisher @Takie how the H did ESG pump out the skylines so fast this time around? Seeing the other comments moved away I am assuming the ADMIN team decided those guys are definitely incorrect with their theories... maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] even have some inside info for us.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Hakhan

Maybe they still producing the same amount but there is not such a great demand. Like when a new smart phone gets released.....


----------



## Silver

And the Skyline adventure continues...

We found 'our 3 cheetahs' walking on the road. lol. Spent a lot of time following them. Was amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> And the Skyline adventure continues...
> 
> We found 'our 3 cheetahs' walking on the road. lol. Spent a lot of time following them. Was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 98964


You are sure they are not domesticated?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> You are sure they are not domesticated?



Lol @Andre, maybe they are

They walked in front of the car for quite a long time. About 1-2km. Pity the brightness was behind them so it didnt makd for a good photo opportunity. I was hoping the road would somehow turn 180 degrees but it didnt. Then they walked on the side in the bush for a while. They stopped every now and then, turned around and looked everywhere, then carried on. It was quite unusual but very thrilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre, maybe they are
> 
> They walked in front of the car for quite a long time. About 1-2km. Pity the brightness was behind them so it didnt makd for a good photo opportunity. I was hoping the road would somehow turn 180 degrees but it didnt. Then they walked on the side in the bush for a while. They stopped every now and then, turned around and looked everywhere, then carried on. It was quite unusual but very thrilling.


I was once turned away from the lion park because my Jeeps soft top is deemed unaceptable as the "tourists" would hang out the windows and the lions cottoned on that the soft tops are easy to rip.

Never had the issue with a soft top at the Kruger though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> And the Skyline adventure continues...
> 
> We found 'our 3 cheetahs' walking on the road. lol. Spent a lot of time following them. Was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 98964


Majestic creatures. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

oky so skyline vs kylin?


----------



## Christos

MoneymanVape said:


> oky so skyline vs kylin?


Can't comment on the kylin as I haven't tried it. 
I think @Moey_Ismail had a Kylin but no luck with the skyline yet. ..


----------



## Amir

MoneymanVape said:


> oky so skyline vs kylin?



Very different vape style/experience. Not easy to compare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

MoneymanVape said:


> oky so skyline vs kylin?


Totally different experience, can't be compared. Kylin is a high powered, big build type of tank, whereas the Skyline is a lower wattage, medium to high resistance single coil kind of tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

24k gold and Black Rhodium plated skyline........... I will just leave this here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> 24k gold and Black Rhodium plated skyline........... I will just leave this here



It's KILLING me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chuckles

RayDeny said:


> 24k gold and Black Rhodium plated skyline........... I will just leave this here


That is quite possibly the most absurd vape related thing I've seen


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> It's KILLING me!



It's gorgeous Rob. I can just imagine it on so many mods my head is spinning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RayDeny said:


> 24k gold and Black Rhodium plated skyline........... I will just leave this here


Stunning! Enjoy.


----------



## Silver

The Skyline got a new coil tonight. Decided to try some NI80 26g. 

Made an 8 wrap simple single. Chose 2.4mm ID




Installed it measured 0.65 ohms. Raised the coil slightly from my last one. 




Forgot to take wick pics but did it with CB2. I think I may have put too much in. 

My last coil was a thinner kanthal 28g 2mm ID with Rayon for my Strawberry Ice blend. 

I want to see how this tank goes on this wire and a slightly bigger ID. Am trying NCV Trinity, which is a thicker and lower mg juice. 

So far so good. It's performing nicely. Bubbles coming up occasionally. Slightly dry after trying longish hits but it's ok. Maybe I used a bit too much wick. 

Am happy for now. Will see how it goes over a few tanks.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Crudo

As for a desert lover, will the Skyline satisfy me as well? Or should I stick with my hussar?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Crudo said:


> As for a desert lover, will the Skyline satisfy me as well? Or should I stick with my hussar?



@Crudo I'm predominantly a menthol vaper but I have no doubt that the Skyline will be worth the purchase!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Crudo said:


> As for a desert lover, will the Skyline satisfy me as well? Or should I stick with my hussar?



Paging @Christos 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Crudo said:


> As for a desert lover, will the Skyline satisfy me as well? Or should I stick with my hussar?


I am a dessert lover and the skyline works very well to satisfy me.
As @Rob Fisher said above it will be worth the purchase. 
Just remember it's a single coil and mildly restrictive draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Paging @Christos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit slow today


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Bit slow today



It's ok we forgive you. You're normally quick on the draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> It's ok we forgive you. You're normally quick on the draw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know just the place... Tagging you shortly.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I know just the place... Tagging you shortly.



Hahaha... My man!! Nice catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo

Christos said:


> I am a dessert lover and the skyline works very well to satisfy me.
> As @Rob Fisher said above it will be worth the purchase.
> Just remember it's a single coil and mildly restrictive draw.


Thank you. Appreciate that 
As I stated in the other thread, I will just get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Quick question for those with Skylines

So I unscrewed the tank to rewick and while doing all of it I saw this thin black o ring as shown in the pic. 

Does anyone know where exactly this o ring must go?


----------



## Silver

Just paging @Christos, @Rob Fisher , @Amir - and any other Skyline users...

My feeling is that you stretch it slightly and push it right down to the bottom? Below the juice wicking holes?

Or does it go into the inside of the chimney part on the top inside in the chimney? I doubt that though...


----------



## Silver

I think i figured out where that o-ring goes

Lol, you won't believe what happened

I did a search on Google for "position of o-rings on ESG Skyline"
And in the pictures I see this picture that looks like a close-up of a build deck with what appears to be that o-ring - so I click on it, then "visit page" thinking - ah, I will go find what a good deck looks like on someone's Skyline - probably overseas.

Then I see it was my own picture on this thread in an earlier post. Haha

Was this one







So I think that o-ring does go below the juice channels - so when the chimney screws down, it seals it off at the bottom.

Let me try that.

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Just paging @Christos, @Rob Fisher , @Amir - and any other Skyline users...
> 
> My feeling is that you stretch it slightly and push it right down to the bottom? Below the juice wicking holes?
> 
> Or does it go into the inside of the chimney part on the top inside in the chimney? I doubt that though...


Looks like you solved the problem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys
Thanks @Christos and @Rob Fisher !

Problem solved
Skyline is operational and working very nicely!

I have that LIT juice inside (its called Side Chick) - with a tiny bit of extra nic and a nice little extra dose of menthol. mmmmm.... its lovely. Pear and Litchi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Hehe, same thing happened to me first time I assembled the Skyline @Silver. Had to Google to make sure where that o-ring fits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Quick question for those with Skylines
> 
> So I unscrewed the tank to rewick and while doing all of it I saw this thin black o ring as shown in the pic.
> 
> Does anyone know where exactly this o ring must go?



I just make sure it’s around the base of the deck and then when screwing on the top section it sorts itself out. 

It’s amazing though what one can do with a little google-foo these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> And the Skyline adventure continues...
> 
> We found 'our 3 cheetahs' walking on the road. lol. Spent a lot of time following them. Was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 98964


Frickin cool!


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Hehe, same thing happened to me first time I assembled the Skyline @Silver. Had to Google to make sure where that o-ring fits.


It happened to me also and have had no trouble vapeing since with out it.


----------



## Silver

Just another question for the Skyliners

It relates to how the juice flow mechanism lines up with the two juice wick channels

On the one side, the full wick channel is visible






Yet on the other side only about half of the channel is visible






I don't think this matters much and the vape is still good. I suppose there is a gap between there so the juice flows in and around anyway. 

But am wondering if this is how it looks on your Skyline and if this is the normal way it's supposed to line up?

If so, why would that be the case? Just seems like it would be better if both sides were the same fully exposing the wick channels?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Just another question for the Skyliners
> 
> It relates to how the juice flow mechanism lines up with the two juice wick channels
> 
> On the one side, the full wick channel is visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet on the other side only about half of the channel is visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this matters much and the vape is still good. I suppose there is a gap between there so the juice flows in and around anyway.
> 
> But am wondering if this is how it looks on your Skyline and if this is the normal way it's supposed to line up?
> 
> If so, why would that be the case? Just seems like it would be better if both sides were the same fully exposing the wick channels?
> 
> Or am I missing something?



Mine is the same way as yours. I think the juice manages to get in and around the wicking slots unhindered anyhow because when I inspect the coil after continuous vaping, the wick tails and coil are evenly burnt. It does not look as if one tail is feeding faster than the other

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Mine is the same way as yours. I think the juice manages to get in and around the wicking slots unhindered anyhow because when I inspect the coil after continuous vaping, the wick tails and coil are evenly burnt. It does not look as if one tail is feeding faster than the other



Thanks @Amir 
Much appreciated


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> Much appreciated



Always a pleasure captain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Mine is the same way as yours. I think the juice manages to get in and around the wicking slots unhindered anyhow because when I inspect the coil after continuous vaping, the wick tails and coil are evenly burnt. It does not look as if one tail is feeding faster than the other


Same here. 
I've noticed this before bit it's never made a difference to flavour or wicking for me.

I think the way it's designed is to wick irrespective of weather you can see the wick or not.

Speaking of design, the skydrop should be released real soon!

I believe there are 18 different combinations of the skydrop to pick from and the best part is that your deck will be compatible so it's in escence upgrade parts for the rest of the skyline!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Same here.
> I've noticed this before bit it's never made a difference to flavour or wicking for me.
> 
> I think the way it's designed is to wick irrespective of weather you can see the wick or not.
> 
> Speaking of design, the skydrop should be released real soon!
> 
> I believe there are 18 different combinations of the skydrop to pick from and the best part is that your deck will be compatible so it's in escence upgrade parts for the rest of the skyline!



From what I gather... these upgrades are a must have even though it’s purely aesthetic because the Vape on the skyline is already perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Picture of the skydrop next to a skyline...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Picture of the skydrop next to a skyline...
> View attachment 109554



But @Christos - wont that skydrop reduce the tank capacity even further from an already lowish level?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> But @Christos - wont that skydrop reduce the tank capacity even further from an already lowish level?


I don't know the specs of the tank but this is a valid point. 

I want it for the look. Will be more beautiful on my mod...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali

I think the skydrops do hold less cause they are almost half the size in height of the original tanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I don't know the specs of the tank but this is a valid point.
> 
> I want it for the look. Will be more beautiful on my mod...
> View attachment 109558



Beautiful mod @Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@TheV, I can't remember what thread you asked for a rewick documentation but here it is.

So wicking...



Thinning out...



Cleaning frayed edges...



Tucking....



Priming...


Final result...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> @TheV, I can't remember what thread you asked for a rewick documentation but here it is.
> 
> So wicking...
> View attachment 116255
> 
> 
> Thinning out...
> View attachment 116256
> 
> 
> Cleaning frayed edges...
> View attachment 116257
> 
> 
> Tucking....
> View attachment 116254
> 
> 
> Priming...
> View attachment 116258
> 
> Final result...
> View attachment 116259



I use the same technique as well... It may have been you that helped me with this but I don't remember very accurately...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> @TheV, I can't remember what thread you asked for a rewick documentation but here it is.
> 
> So wicking...
> View attachment 116255
> 
> 
> Thinning out...
> View attachment 116256
> 
> 
> Cleaning frayed edges...
> View attachment 116257
> 
> 
> Tucking....
> View attachment 116254
> 
> 
> Priming...
> View attachment 116258
> 
> Final result...
> View attachment 116259


Thanks for the detailed feedback @Christos! This is very much appreciated.

A quick question, on the final result I can see that the wick does not completely cover the juice hole. Will this not be a problem?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I use the same technique as well... It may have been you that helped me with this but I don't remember very accurately...


I can barely


TheV said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback @Christos! This is very much appreciated.
> 
> A quick question, on the final result I can see that the wick does not completely cover the juice hole. Will this not be a problem?


Not for me  so far no leaks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

On a bit of a different tack does any one know why the juice holes are not on the centre line. It can be seen in @Christos last pic.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Have a look out for the Skyline Drop Kit (SkyDrop), saw it now on PBusardo latest vid, makes the tank shorter and looks like there will be different tastes and styles also, will fit the current skyline deck, Not available currently, but ESG said it should be available before the 25th December...


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> On a bit of a different tack does any one know why the juice holes are not on the centre line. It can be seen in @Christos last pic.
> Dave



Good point @DaveH 
Also wondered about that


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shatter said:


> Have a look out for the Skyline Drop Kit (SkyDrop), saw it now on PBusardo latest vid, makes the tank shorter and looks like there will be different tastes and styles also, will fit the current skyline deck, Not available currently, but ESG said it should be available before the 25th December...



I met Vassilis (ESG) in Paris and spent some time with him and had a good look at the Skydrop Kit and can't wait for it to be available... they will be on the way to me any day now... can't wait. Keep an eye on the web site (and I will alert everyone as soon as I see they are available) because they will sell out of the first batch pretty quickly! https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> I met Vassilis (ESG) in Paris and spent some time with him


@Rob Fisher I don't supposed you asked him why the juice holes in the base are off centre. 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher I don't supposed you asked him why the juice holes in the base are off centre.



I didn't @DaveH but it's not an issue because the juice goes into the external holes no problem and the internal holes don't need to line up because the juice flows in that gap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't @DaveH but it's not an issue because the juice goes into the external holes no problem and the internal holes don't need to line up because the juice flows in that gap.



@Rob Fisher it may not be an issue to you but it is a huge issue to me. I'm a really nosey so and so, I need to know.   

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BubiSparks

I'm not interested in the Skydrop one bit. It's just daft making a tank that's already relatively small capacity wise, even smaller. Now if ESG went bigger instead of smaller I'd be very interested. What we need is a 25mm version -Same deck because it just WORKS - just increase that capacity...

This is change for change's sake - Gotta keep them sheeple interested so they buy more don'tya know.....


----------



## Moey_Ismail

BubiSparks said:


> I'm not interested in the Skydrop one bit. It's just daft making a tank that's already relatively small capacity wise, even smaller. Now if ESG went bigger instead of smaller I'd be very interested. What we need is a 25mm version -Same deck because it just WORKS - just increase that capacity...
> 
> This is change for change's sake - Gotta keep them sheeple interested so they buy more don'tya know.....


I could be wrong but as far as I know, the kit keeps capacity the same it just takes away from the height by integrating the drip tip and juice flow control into 1 piece, I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher can confirm


----------



## BubiSparks

From the available photos online it's probably TPD compliant - so 2ml or less....


----------



## Rob Fisher

BubiSparks said:


> I'm not interested in the Skydrop one bit. It's just daft making a tank that's already relatively small capacity wise, even smaller. Now if ESG went bigger instead of smaller I'd be very interested. What we need is a 25mm version -Same deck because it just WORKS - just increase that capacity...
> 
> This is change for change's sake - Gotta keep them sheeple interested so they buy more don'tya know.....



Baaaa Baaaa.... but I hear you @BubiSparks... I would love a 25mm version no question... however anything from ESG I will buy without hesitation... and the Skydrop will be heading to Durbs real soon... the talk is the flavour is even better... will let you know if the hype is real. One thing is for sure the Skydrop sure looks great!

As for juice capacity I'm not sure if it's the same or less than the current setup... but either way I want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Does anyone have a link to where I can see this _Skyline Drop Kit (SkyDrop) _please.
If it is on their web site ........ then I think I must be going blind. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Does anyone have a link to where I can see this _Skyline Drop Kit (SkyDrop) _please.
> If it is on their web site ........ then I think I must be going blind.



It's not on the web site yet @DaveH but there are some pics on thier closed facebook group.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Thanks @Rob Fisher It looks very nice ...... a much lower profile 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> I met Vassilis (ESG) in Paris and spent some time with him and had a good look at the Skydrop Kit and can't wait for it to be available... they will be on the way to me any day now... can't wait.



@Rob Fisher ............... So you will need someone to test it for you .......... a proper mouth to lunger 
I wonder where one of those can be found 


Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> I wonder where can one of those be found



Any day now at https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not on the web site yet @DaveH but there are some pics on thier closed facebook group.
> View attachment 116339



I really, really, absolutely must have one of these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Seems a bit expensive at 85 euros (for half an atty) 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Seems a bit expensive at 85 euros (for half an atty)
> 
> Dave



The other half costs Euro 100. Skyline cost €185.00!


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> The other half costs Euro 100. Skyline cost €185.00!



I was hoping it was going to be in the range of 40 - 50 euros. 
I live in hope a lot. 

Dave


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - thanks for posting the Todd review

Seems like a slightly improved flavour (as far as Todd is concerned) at the cost of reduced juice capacity. On a tank that already had lowish capacity to begin with. Hmmmm.... tough one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

I do like the lower profile.
I would have preferred to be able to use my own drip tip(s) and a glass tank instead of the plastic tanks.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

The new Sky Drop Kit https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skydrop.html

Dave


----------



## Silver

Project Vandyvape Skyline. 







I've actually never put a Clapton in the Skyline. It's always been simple coils. So it's time to give this Vandyvape superfine Clapton wire a try. 

Am also going to remove the air disk completely to see what that does to the vape. 

Will report back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Project Vandyvape Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually never put a Clapton in the Skyline. It's always been simple coils. So it's time to give this Vandyvape superfine Clapton wire a try.
> 
> Am also going to remove the air disk completely to see what that does to the vape.
> 
> Will report back


Awesome! I'm looking forward to your results on this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Awesome! I'm looking forward to your results on this one



Thanks!

Was thinking of you @TheV and should have tagged you 
Just taking out the old coil now and cleaning the base a bit
How many wraps and what ID would you recommend for starters?
I'm thinking 2.5mm ID and about 6/7 wraps?


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Was thinking of you @TheV and should have tagged you
> Just taking out the old coil now and cleaning the base a bit
> How many wraps and what ID would you recommend for starters?
> I'm thinking 2.5mm ID and about 6/7 wraps?


@Silver, I would say that is a great starting point. Should give you around 0.8Ω-1.0Ω
Should be a very nice vape for the Skyline.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Right. The Skyline has a new coil and it's vaping very nicely !!

Not the neatest coil. My first time working with Clapton spool. Was a second attempt and even then I couldnt get the wraps all close together.

Strange that it wasn't very tight on the screwdriver. 2.4mm. About 6 wraps. Initially measured 0.3 ohms. Subsequently it moved up to 0.73 after pulsing etc.







All wicked up and lubed up. Without the airdisk. Am worried about 'bridging' because my coil doesn't cover the entire air hole.






And fill up and Vape! Lovely!






I picked a juice I know quite well and was in here before with a simple 7 wrap coil.

So how does it compare ?

First , it's a bit *wetter *of a vape. A bit more juicy. Some will like that. I also like it. But I also like my crisper drier vapes too. Depends on the juice.

There's *more vapour*. No question. Is it better flavour? No, just more of it! Still very good flavour nonetheless. Only problem is I took out the airdisk as well so I can't judge if it's that or the coil. Probably a bit of both.

Incidentally the airflow without the airdisk (wide open afc) is not much more than with the largest airdisk I had in before. Just a little more airflow.

And it's *noisier*. When the coil heats up it starts making a bit of a 'buffeting' or rumbling noise. Nice.

Have vaped nearly half a tankful. I think it's guzzling juice a bit faster. But not a lot of power required. Am trying from 15-20W. Am finding it good around 16 or so. At 20 it's a little more vigorous. And instant. But the lower power suits the longer restricted draws better for this juice. Above 20 it's a bit much and I can feel it's not optimal.

Tank is performing well though and no signs of leaking so far.

Overall I am happy. It's a lovely dense kind of vape. Fairly close to the wetness and density of the BB which has a Riaanred Clapton in it.

I will vape on this coil for a while and see how it goes. So far so good.

Edit - PS, thanks to @TheV who got me a spool of this wire a while back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Right. The Skyline has a new coil and it's vaping very nicely !!
> 
> Not the neatest coil. My first time working with Clapton spool. Was a second attempt and even then I couldnt get the wraps all close together.
> 
> Strange that it wasn't very tight on the screwdriver. 2.4mm. About 6 wraps. Initially measured 0.3 ohms. Subsequently it moved up to 0.73 after pulsing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wicked up and lubed up. Without the airdisk. Am worried about 'bridging' because my coil doesn't cover the entire air hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fill up and Vape! Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked a juice I know quite well and was in here before with a simple 7 wrap coil.
> 
> So how does it compare ?
> 
> First , it's a bit wetter of a vape. A bit more juicy. Some will like that. I also like it. But I also like my crisper drier vapes too. Depends on the juice.
> 
> There's more vapour. No question. Is it better flavour? No, just more of it! Still very good flavour nonetheless. Only problem is I took out the airdisk as well so I can't judge if it's that or the coil. Probably a bit of both.
> 
> Incidentally the airflow without the airdisk (wide open afc) is not much more than with the largest airdisk I had in before. Just a little more airflow.
> 
> And it's noisier. When the coil heats up it starts making a bit of a 'buffeting' or rumbling noise. Nice.
> 
> Have vaped nearly half a tankful. I think it's guzzling juice a bit faster. But not a lot of power required. Am trying from 15-20W. Am finding it good around 16 or so. At 20 it's a little more vigorous. And instant. But the lower power suits the longer restricted draws better for this juice. Above 20 it's a bit much and I can feel it's not optimal.
> 
> Tank is performing well though and no signs of leaking so far.
> 
> Overall I am happy. It's a lovely dense kind of vape. Fairly close to the wetness and density of the BB which has a Riaanred Clapton in it.
> 
> I will vape on this coil for a while and see how it goes. So far so good.


Thanks for the wonderfully detailed feedback @Silver. Always great following your posts.
I do look forward to your longer term findings with the wire but so far it sounds like a positive outcome


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks for the wonderfully detailed feedback @Silver. Always great following your posts.
> I do look forward to your longer term findings with the wire but so far it sounds like a positive outcome



Thank you @TheV
And also a big thank you to YOU for getting me this wire in the first place!
I have edited my post above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thank you @TheV
> And also a big thank you to YOU for getting me this wire in the first place!
> I have edited my post above


It is my pleasure @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

